# هذه اللفظة...من أين أتت؟



## ابن سينا (2 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
كثيرًا ما يحدث وأنا أقرأ فتقع تحت نظري ألفاظ ...أو أسمع أو حتى أنني اتفوه بها وأتساءل ما أصلها ؟ومن أين جاءت؟ ولماذا أستعملت هنا؟...
وهنا في هذا المقال سوف أعرض بعض الألفاظ وبيان أصلها وفصلها...وحبذا لو ينضم الأخوة الى هذا القافلة في وضع كلمات وألفاظ لتبيان أصلها...
اللفظة الاولى والتي خامرتني...الحمّام:
والحَمَّامُ الدِّيماسُ مشتق من الحَميم، مذكر تُذَكِّرُه العرب، وهو أَحد ما جاء من الأسماء على فَعّالٍ نحو القَذَّافِ والجَبَّانِ، والجمع حَمَّاماتٌ؛ قال سيبويه: جمعوه بالألف والتاء وإن كان مذكراً حين لم يكسَّر، جعلوا ذلك عوضاً من التكسير؛ قال أبو العباس: سألت ابن الأَعرابي عن الحَمِيم في قول الشاعر:
وساغَ لي الشَّرابُ، وكنتُ قِدْماً*** أكــادُ أَغَــصُّ بـالـمـاء الحَـمـيـمِ 
وحَمُّ الشيء: معظمه. وفي حديث عمر: إذا التقى الزَّحْفانِ وعند حُمَّةِ النَّهْضات أي شدتها ومعظمها. وحُمَّةُ كل شيء: معظمه؛ قال ابن الأَثير: وأَصلها من الحَمِّ الحرارة ومن حُمَّةِ السِّنان.، وهي حِدَّتُه.
وحَمَمْتُ الماء أي سخنته أَحُمُّ، بالضم. والحَمِيمةُ أَيضاً: المَحْضُ إذا سُخِّنَ. وقد أَحَمَّهُ وحَمَّمَه: غسله بالحَمِيم. وكل ما سُخِّنَ فقد حُمِّمَ؛ وقول العُكْلِيِّ أنشده ابن الأَعرابي: 
وبِتْنَ على الأَعْضادِ مُرْتَفِقاتِهـا***وحارَدْنَ إلا ما شَرِبْنَ الحَمائِما 
والحَمَّةُ: عين ماء فيها ماء حارّ يُسْتَشْفى بالغسل منه؛ قال ابن دريد: هي عُيَيْنَةٌ حارَّةٌ تَنْبَعُ من الأرض يَستشفي بها الأَعِلاَّءُ والمَرْضَى.
واسْتَحَمَّ إذا اغتسل بالماء الحَميم، وأَحَمَّ نفسَه إذا غسلها بالماء الحار. والاستِحْمامُ: الاغتسال بالماء الحارّ، هذا هو الأصل ثم صار كلُّ اغتسال اسْتِحْماماً بأي ماء كان.


----------



## ابن سينا (4 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
"عقبال"...هذه لفظة نرددها في مناسبات التهنئة والمباركة...وهي خاطئة على هذا النحو ..ويبدو أنها تحريف للفظة الصحيحة "عقبى لـ"...ويقال "عُقْبَى لَكَ" : الدَّعْوَةُ بِحُسْنِ العَاقِبَةِ أَوْ أَنْ تَتَمَتَّعَ بِالفَرَحِ نَفْسِهِ الَّذِي تَعِيشُهُ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّحْظَةِ.والعُقْبَى : آخرُ كل شيء,يقول الله تعالى:" فَنِعْمَ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ".وقد ورد في لسان العرب:والعُقْبَى جَزاءُ الأَمْر. وقالوا: العُقبى لك في الخَيْر أَي العاقبةُ.
والعاقبة:الخاتمة ,وقول الله عزوجل:"والعاقبة للمتقين",اي (الخاتمة لمن اتقى),ومن معاني العاقبة:الخلف والولد والنسل,فيقال عاقبة الرجل اي ولده ونسله


----------



## ابن سينا (5 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
زنديق...لفظة فارسية معربة,وهي بالفارسية : زَنْدِ كِرَايْ , يقول بدوام وبقاء الدهر 
.وقال أحمد بن يحيى : ليس زِنْدِيق ولا فَرْزِين من كلام العرب , ثم قال; ولكن البَياذِقةُ هم الرّجّالة , قال : وليس في كلام العرب زِنْدِيق , وإنما تقول العرب رجل زَنْدَق و زَنْدَقِيّ إذا كان شديد البخل , فإذا أرادت العرب معنى ما تقوله العامة قالوا : مُلْحِد ودَهْرِيّ , فإذا أرادوا معنى السِّنِّ قالوا : دُهْرِيّ , قال : وقال سيبويه الهاء في زَنادِقة وفَرازِنة عوض من الياء في زِنْدِيق وفَرْزِين , وأصله الزَّنادِيق الجوهري : الزِّنْدِيقُ من الثَّنَوِيَّة وهو معرب , والجمع الزَّنادِقة وقد تَزَنْدَقَ والاسم الزَّنْدَقة .


----------



## ابن سينا (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رمضان*

السلام عليكم
بمناسبة قدوم شهر رمضان المبارك ...أعاده الله علينا بالخير واليمن والبركة وجعله الله رمضانًا يعز به المسلمين ويتلقدوا مقامهم المرموق بين الامم...سوف نبحث في ممعنى لفظة "رمضان"...
رمضان..أصله الثلاثي (ر مـ ض)...ورمض تعني:
1.رمَض النصل يرمُضهُ ويرمِضهُ رَمْضًا جعلهُ بين حجرين أملسين ثم دقَّهُ ليرقَّ.
ورمَض الشاه يرمَضُها رَمْضًا شقَّها وعليها جلدها وطرحها على الرضفة وجعل فوقها المَلَّة لتنضج. والغنم رعاها في الرَّمضاء
ورَمِضَ يومنا يرمَض رَمَضًا اشتدَّ حرُّهُ. والشمس وقعت على الرمل وغيرهِ وقعًا شديدًا .وقَدَمه احترقت من الرمضاء. والغنم رعت في شدَّة الحر فقرحت أكبادها
رمَّض الغنم رعاها في الرمضاء. وفلانًا انتظرهُ شيئا قليلاً ثم مضى. والصوم نواهُ.
وأرمض الغنم بمعنى رمَّضها.وفلانًا أوجعهُ .والشيء أحرقهُ. والحرُّ القوم اشتدَّ عليهم فأذاهم.
وترمَّضَت نفسهُ غثت. والصائدُ الظبي صادهُ في الهاجرة.
وارتمضت الفرس بهِ وثبت. وزيدٌ من كذا اشتدَّ عليهِ وأقلقهُ. ومن الحرّ أو الحزن احترق. ولفلانٍ حَدِب لهُ. وكبدهُ فسدت
الرَّمَّاضة الحدَّة والوقع. يقال فيهِ رَمَّاضةٌ أي حدَّةٌ ووقعٌ
الرَّمْضاء شدَّة الحّر والأرض الحارَّة الحامية من شدَّة حرّ الشمس. وقول الشاعر
المستجير بعمرٍو عند كربتِـه****كالمستجير من الرمضاء بالنارِ 
تلميحٌ إلى قصَّة كليب بن ربيعة التغلبيّ حين طعنهُ عمرو بن مرَّة البكريّ الملقَّب بجسَّاس فألقاهُ على الأرض. فقال كليب يا عمرو أغثني بشربة ماء فأجهز عليهِ أي أتَّم قتلهُ فقيل البيت وسار مثلاً يُضرَب لمن يُستَجار فيزيد المستجير بليَّةً على بليتَّهِ.
ورمِضَ الرجلُ يَرْمَضُ رَمَضاً إِذا احترقت قدماه في شدة الحر; وأَنشد الشاعر:
فَهُنّ مُعْتَرِضاتٌ ، والحَصى رَمِضٌ ****،والرِّيحُ ساكنـةٌ ، والظِّـلُّ مُعْتَـدِلُ 
و رمضانُ من أَسماء الشهور معروف; قال :
جاريةٌ في رمضانَ الماضي ****،تُقَطِّـعُ الحديـثَ بالإِيمـاضِ 
أَي إِذا تبَسَّمَتْ قطَّعَ الناسُ حديثهم ونظروا إِلى ثَغْرِها . قال أَبو عمر مُطَرِّزٌ : هذا خطأٌ ، الإِيماضُ لا يكون في الفم إِنما يكون في العينين ، وذلك أَنهم كانوا يتحدّثون فنظرت إِليهم فاشتغلوا بحسن نظرها عن الحديث ومضت ، والجمع رَمَضاناتٌ و رَماضِينُ و أَرْمِضاءُ و أَرْمِضةٌ و أَرْمُضٌ عن بعض أَهل اللغة ، وليس بثبَت . قال مطرز : كان مجاهد يكره أَن يُجْمَعَ رمضانُ ويقول : بلغني أَنه اسم من أَسماء اللّه قال ابن دريد : لما نقلوا أَسماء الشهور عن اللغة القديمة سموها بالأَزمنة التي هي فيها فوافَقَ رمضانُ أَيامَ رَمَضِ الحرّ وشدّته فسمّي به . الفَرّاء : يقال هذا شهر رمضان ، وهما شهرا ربيع ، ولا يذكر الشهر مع سائر أَسماء الشهور العربية . يقال : هذا شعبانُ قد أَقبل . وشهر رمضانَ مأْخوذ من رَمِضَ الصائم يَرْمَضُ إِذا حَرّ جوْفُه من شدّة العطش ، قال اللّه تعالى:" شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ "...وشاهدُ شهْرَيْ ربيع قول أَبي ذؤيب :
به أَبَلَتْ شَهْرَيْ رَبِيعٍ كِلَيْهِما ****،فَقَد مارَ فيها نَسْؤُها واقْتِرارُها 
والرَّميِضة من النصال الحادَّة. قال وضَّاح بن إسماعيل:
وإن شئْت فاقتلنا بموسى رميضةٍ****جميعًا فقطّعِنا بها عُقَـد العُـرَى 
المُرمِض في قول الحريريّ ما هذا الفكر المُرمِض أراد بهِ المُحرِقة.


----------



## ابن سينا (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*القصيدة..؟*

السلام عليكم
الأصل الثلاثي لها هو"قـ صـ د"..قَصَد يَقْصِدُ قصداً، فهو قاصِد,والقصد هو استقامة الطريق, وهو ايضًا العَدْل؛ قال أَبو اللحام التغلبي، ويروى لعبد الرحمن بن الحكم، والأَول الصحيح: 
على الحَكَمِ المأْتِيِّ، يوماً إذا قَضَى***قَضِيَّـتَـه، أَن لا يَـجُــورَ ويَـقْـصِـدُ 
والقَصْدُ: إِتيان الشيء. تقول: قصَدْتُه وقصدْتُ له وقصدْتُ إِليه بمعنى.
وأما القصيدة من الشِّعْر: ما تمَّ شطر أَبياته، وفي التهذيب: شطر ابنيته، سمي بذلك لكماله وصحة وزنه. وقال ابن جني: سمي قصيداً لأَنه قُصِدَ واعتُمِدَ وإِن كان ما قَصُر منه واضطرب بناؤُه نحو الرمَل والرجَز شعراً مراداً مقصوداً، وذلك أَن ما تمَّ من الشِّعْر وتوفر آثرُ عندهم وأَشَدُّ تقدماً في أَنفسهم مما قَصُر واختلَّ، فسَمُّوا ما طال ووَفَرَ قَصِيداً أَي مُراداً مقصوداً، وإِن كان الرمل والرجز أَيضاً مرادين مقصودين، والجمع قصائد، وربما قالوا: قَصِيدَة. الجوهري: القَصِيدُ جمع القَصِيدة كسَفِين جمع سفينة، وقيل: الجمع قصائدُ وقصِيدٌ؛ قال ابن جني: فإِذا رأَيت القصيدة الواحدة قد وقع عليها القصيد بلا هاء فإِنما ذلك لأَنه وُضِعَ على الواحد اسمُ جنس اتساعاً، كقولك: خرجت فإِذا السبع، وقتلت اليوم الذئب، وأَكلت الخبز وشربت الماء؛ وقيل: سمي قصيداً لأَن قائله احتفل له فنقحه باللفظ الجيِّد والمعنى المختار، وأَصله من القصيد وهو المخ السمين الذي يَتَقَصَّد أَي يتكسر لِسِمَنِه، وضده الرِّيرُ والرَّارُ وهو المخ السائل الذائب الذي يَمِيعُ كالماء ولا يتقصَّد، إذا نُقِّحَ وجُوِّدَ وهُذِّبَ؛ وقيل: سمي الشِّعْرُ التامُّ قصيداً لأَن قائله:
مَـنْ أَمَّهـا واهْتَـدَى لهـا؟***زيادُ بنُ عَمْروٍ أَمَّها واهْتَدَى لها 
أَراد قصيدته التي يقول فيها: يا دارَ مَيَّةَ بالعَلْياءِ فالسَّنَدِ 
ابن بُزُرج: أَقصَدَ الشاعرُ وأَرْملَ وأَهْزَجَ وأَرْجَزَ من القصيد والرمَل والهَزَج والرَّجَزِ. وقَصَّدَ الشاعرُ وأَقْصَدَ: أَطال وواصل عمل القصائد؛ قال: قد وَرَدَتْ مِثلَ اليماني الهَزْهاز، 
تَدْفَعُ عن أَعْناقِها بالأَعْجاز، 
أَعْيَتْ على مُقْصِدِنا والرَّجَّاز 
فَمُفْعِلٌ إِنما يراد به ههنَا مُفَعِّل لتكثير الفعل، يدل على أَنه ليس بمنزلة مُحْسِن ومُجْمِل ونحوه مما لا يدل على تكثير لأَنه لا تكرير عين فيه أَنه قرنه بالرَّجَّاز وهو فعَّال، وفعَّال موضوع للكثرة. وقال أَبو الحسن الأَخفش: ومما لا يكاد يوجد في الشعر البيتان المُوطَآن ليس بينهما بيت والبيتان المُوطَآن، وليست القصيدة إِلا ثلاثة أَبيات فجعل القصيدة ما كان على ثلاثة أَبيات؛ قال ابن جني: وفي هذا القول من الأَخفش جواز، وذلك لتسميته ما كان على ثلاثة أَبيات قصيدة، قال: والذي في العادة أَن يسمى ما كان على ثلاثة أَبيات أَو عشرة أَو خمسة عشر قطعة، فأَما ما زاد على ذلك فإِنما تسميه العرب قصيدة. وقال الأَخفش: القصيد من الشعر هو الطويل والبسيط التامّ والكامل التامّ والمديد التامّ والوافر التامّ والرجز التامّ والخفيف التامّ، وهو كل ما تغنى به الركبان، قال: ولم نسمعهم يتغنون بالخفيف؛ ومعنى قوله المديد التامُّ والوافر التامّ يريد أَتم ما جاء منها في الاستعمال، أَعني الضربين الأَوّلين منها، فأَما أَن يجيئا على أَصل وضعهما في دائرتيهما فذلك مرفوض مُطَّرَحٌ. قال ابن جني: أَصل ق ص د ومواقعها في كلام العرب الاعتزام والتوجه و والقَصْدُ: الكسر في أَيّ وجه كان، تقول: قصَدْتُ العُود قَصْداً كسَرْتُه، وقيل: هو الكسر بالنصف قَصَدْتُهُ أَقْصِدُه وقَصَدْتُه فانْقَصَدَ وتَقَصَّدَ؛ أَنشد ثعلب:
إِذا بَرَكَـتْ خَــوَّتْ عـلـى ثَفِناتِـهـا***على قَصَبٍ، مِثلِ اليَراعِ المُقَصَّدِ 
شبه صوت الناقة بالمزامير؛ والقِصْدَةُ: الكِسْرة منه، والجمع قِصَد.


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمه عن معاني الكلمات


----------



## sasy0o0o (14 أكتوبر 2007)

الخ بين سينا الف شكر ليك على المعلومات القيمة جدا دى والافادة منها وهى دعوة للعوة لتراثنا اللغوى مرة اخرى جزاك الله خيرا
تعليق صغيرززتوقيعك رائع حكمة اذا اخد بها تلاشى فعلا الفش من دروبنا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم ابن سينا على المعلومات القيمة التي أتحفتنا فيها .
بوركت ....


----------



## ابن سينا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الأخوة المهندسين الأفاضل بشار الجبوري,sasy0o0o,المهندس الانشائي6...بارك الله بكم وبمروركم العطر.


----------



## ابن سينا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*الشعر...والنثر!*

السلام عليكم
الشعر والنثر...كلنا يعرف الشعر : القَرِيضُ المحدود بعلامات لا يجاوزها، والجمع أَشعارٌ، وقائلُه شاعِرٌ لأَنه يَشْعُرُ ما لا يَشْعُرُ غيره أَي يعلم. وشَعَرَ الرجلُ يَشْعُرُ شِعْراً وشَعْراً وشَعُرَ، وقيل: شَعَرَ قال الشعر، وشَعُرَ أَجاد الشِّعْرَ؛ ورجل شاعر، والجمع شُعَراءُ. قال سيبويه: شبهوا فاعِلاً بِفَعِيلٍ كما شبهوه بفَعُولٍ، كما قالوا: صَبُور وصُبُرٌ، واستغنوا بفاعل عن فَعِيلٍ، وهو في أَنفسهم وعلى بال من تصوّرهم لما كان واقعاً موقعه، وكُسِّرَ تكسيره ليكون أَمارة ودليلاً على إِرادته وأَنه مغن عنه وبدل منه. ويقال: شَعَرْتُ لفلان أَي قلت له شِعْراً؛ وأَنشد:
شَعَرْتُ لكم لَمَّا تَبَيَّنْتُ فَضْلَكُمْ***على غَيْرِكُمْ، ما سائِرُ النَّاسِ يَشْعُرُ
ويقال: شَعَرَ فلان وشَعُرَ يَشْعُر شَعْراً وشِعْراً، وهو الاسم، وسمي شاعِراً لفِطْنَتِه. وما كان شاعراً، ولقد شَعُر، بالضم، وهو يَشْعُر. والمُتَشاعِرُ: الذي يتعاطى قولَ الشِّعْر. وشاعَرَه فَشَعَرَهُ يَشْعَرُه، بالفتح، أَي كان أَشْعر منه وغلبه. وشِعْرٌ شاعِرٌ: جيد؛ قال سيبويه:أَرادوا به المبالغة والإِشادَة، وقيل: هو بمعنى مشعور به، والصحيح قول سيبويه.
وأما النثر:نَثَرَهُ يَنْثُرُهُ ويَنْثِرُهُ نَثراً ونِثاراً ونَثَّرَه فانْتَثَرَ وتناثَرَ إذا رماه ,وكذلك نَثْرُ الحَبِّ إذا بُذر.
ورجلٌ نَثِرٌ بَيِّنُ النَّثَرِ ومِنْثَرٌ، كِلاهُما: كثيرُ الكلام، والأُنثى نَثِرَةٌ فقط.
والنَّثْرُ: هو الكلامُ المُقَفَّى بالأسْجاع ضدّ النَّظْم. وهو مَجاز، على التشبيه بنَثْرِ الحَبِّ إذا بُذِر.


----------



## ابن سينا (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*اللغة...واللسان!*

السلام عليكم
اللغة واللسان...
اللغة:لغه:لَغَا - [ل غ و]. (مص. لَغِيَ). 1.\"تَرَدَّدَ اللَّغَا\" : الصَّوْتُ. 2.\"تَكَلَّمَ بِاللَّغَا\" : أَيْ مَا لاَ يُعْتَدُّ بِهِ وَلاَ يُلْتَفَتُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ كَلاَمٍ. 
وكذلك:لَغَا في القول-ُ لَغْوًا: أَخطأ وقال باطلا. ويقال: لغا فلانٌ لَعْوًا: تكلَّم باللَّغو. ولغا بكذا: تكلَّمَ به . و- عن الصواب، وعن الطريق: مال عنه. و- الشَّيْء: بَطَلَ.
(لَغِيَ) في القول-َ لَغًا: لَغَا. و- بالأمر: أُولِع به. و- بالشيء: لزِمه فلم يفارقْه. و- بالماء والشَّرَاب: أَكثر منه وهو مع ذلك لا يَرْوَى. و- الطائرُ بصوته: نَغَمَ.
وفي لسان العرب:اللُّغَة أصوات يعبّر بها كلُّ قومٍ عن أغراضهم . وقيل ما جرى على لسان كلّ قومٍ . وقيل الكلام المصطلح عليهِ بين كل قبيلة . وقيل اللفظ الموضوع للمعنى,وقيل اشتقاق اللغة من لَغِيَ بالشيءِ أي لهج بهِ,وأصلها لُغْيٌ أو لَغْوٌ ( لا لُغْوَة كغُرْفَة خلافًا للمصباح ) فحُذِفت لامها وعُوِّض عنها بالتاءِ كما في ثُبَة وبُرَة ولا يبعد أن تكون مأخوذة من لوغوس باليونانية ومعناها كلمة.
واللسان:لَسِنَ لسَناً فهو لَسِنٌ. وقوله عز وجل:" وهذا كتابٌ مُصَدِّقٌ لساناً عربيّاً", أَي مُصَدِّقٌ للتوراة، وعربيّاً منصوب على الحال، المعنى مُصَدِّقٌ عربيّاً، وذكَرَ لساناً توكيداً كما تقول جاءني زيد رجلاً صالحاً، ويجوز أَن يكون لساناً مفعولاً بمصدق، المعنى مصدّق النبي، صلى الله عليه وسلم، أَي مصدق ذا لسان عربي. واللَّسِنُ والمُلَسَّنُ: ما جُعِلَ طَرَفُه كطرف اللسان.اللِّسانُ: جارحة الكلام، وقد يُكْنَى بها عن الكلمة فيؤنث حينئذ.
واللغة:لَغِيَ يَلغَى، لُغةٌ، ولَغا يَلْغُو لَغْواً: تكلم.واللُّغة: اللِّسْنُ، وحَدُّها أَنها أَصوات يُعبِّر بها كل قوم عن أَغراضِهم، وهي فُعْلةٌ من لَغَوْت أَي تكلَّمت.
والفرق بين اللغة واللسان ,اللسان عام ,واللغة خاصة,فاللسان قد يضم اكثر من لغة واحدة,كاللسان العربي فهو يضم لغات القبائل العربية كلها.


----------



## sasy0o0o (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على كل هذة المعلومات التاصيلية الجميلة اخ بن سينا
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابن سينا (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*جلس وقعد*

السلام عليكم
جلس:جَلَس يجلِس جُلُوسًا ومَجْلَسًا قعد ,وقال الفيروز أبادي في " بصائر ذوي التمييز ":أَصل الوضع فيه أَنَّ الجَلْس: الغليظ من الأَرض. ويسمّى النَجْد أَى المكان المرتفع جَلْسا أَيضاً. وأَصل الجلوس أَن يقصد وضع مقعدِه فى جَلْسِ من الأَرض، ثمّ جعل الجلوس لكلِّ قعود، والمجلس لِكلِّ موضع يقعد فيه الإِنسان.
قعد:قعَد الرجل يقعُد قُعُوْدًا ومَقْعَدًا جلس ,وقد فرّق الفيروزأبادي بين الجلوس والقعود :"وقيل: الجلوس إِنَّما هو لمن كان مضطجعاً، والقعود لمن كان قائماً، باعتبار أَنَّ الجالس مَن يقصد الارتفاع أَىْ مكاناً مرتفعاً وإِنَّما هذه يتصوّر فى المضطجع، والقاعدُ بخلافه فيناسب القائم".اهـ
هذه هي الاقوال في الجلوس والقعود ,وهي لا تخرج عن إثبات إلتصاق الجالس او القاعد بالارض او أي شيئ يلامسه ملامسة حقيقية واقعية,والجالس لا يجلس او يقعدإلا لتعب او إجهاد أو مشقة عرضت به,وهناك من أثبت هذه الصفات (الجلوس والقعود) بما يحويانه من إلتماس وملامسة وإلتصاق بالمجلسة(موضع الجلوس) وقالوا:" إن محمدًا رسول الله يجلسه ربه على العرش معه"وقال ابن تيمية:" فما جاءت به الأثار عن النبى من لفظ القعود و الجلوس فى حق الله تعالى كحديث جعفر بن أبي طالب و حديث عمر أولى أن لا يماثل صفات أجسام العباد".


----------



## sasy0o0o (4 نوفمبر 2007)

جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الحارص على البيئة (4 نوفمبر 2007)

الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله أما بعد كان الإمام الكسائي إمام اللغة المشهور وأحد القراء السبعة من أصحاب القراءات المتواترة، واسمه: علي بن أحمد - مرة داخلاً على هارون الرشيد ، وكان هارون متكئاً، فدخل عليه الكسائي فقال له هارون : اجلس، فقال له: بل (اقعد) يا أمير المؤمنين! يعني الصواب أن تقول: اقعد، لا أن تقول: اجلس، فقال له: وما الفرق بينهما؟ قال: الجلوس يكون من اتكاء، والقعود يكون من قيام. وهذا أغلب استخدامات العرب، ولا مانع أن يوضع هذا مكان ذاك؛ ومن الممكن أن يوضع الجلوس مكان القعود؛ لكن أغلب استخدامات العرب إذا كان الشخص واقفاً أن يقولوا له: اقعد، وإذا كان الرجل متكئاً يقولون له: اجلس. وحديث أبي بكرة لما كان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام متكئاً فجلس قال: (ألا وشهادة الزور، ألا وشهادة الزور)، كان متكئاً فجلس. وحديث ابن عباس في الصحيحين لما اعتزل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نساءه شهراً، فدخل عمر بن الخطاب ، فقال: (لم أرَ في البيت شيئاً يردُّ البصر، فقلت: يا رسول الله! ادع الله أن يوسع على أمتك، فإنه وسَّع على فارس والروم وهم لا يعبدون الله، قال: وكان متكئاً فجلس....
و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الحارص على البيئة (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*كان متكئاً فجلس...*

الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله أما بعد كان الإمام الكسائي إمام اللغة المشهور وأحد القراء السبعة من أصحاب القراءات المتواترة، واسمه: علي بن أحمد - مرة داخلاً على هارون الرشيد ، وكان هارون متكئاً، فدخل عليه الكسائي فقال له هارون : اجلس، فقال له: بل (اقعد) يا أمير المؤمنين! يعني الصواب أن تقول: اقعد، لا أن تقول: اجلس، فقال له: وما الفرق بينهما؟ قال: الجلوس يكون من اتكاء، والقعود يكون من قيام. وهذا أغلب استخدامات العرب، ولا مانع أن يوضع هذا مكان ذاك؛ ومن الممكن أن يوضع الجلوس مكان القعود؛ لكن أغلب استخدامات العرب إذا كان الشخص واقفاً أن يقولوا له: اقعد، وإذا كان الرجل متكئاً يقولون له: اجلس. وحديث أبي بكرة لما كان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام متكئاً فجلس قال: (ألا وشهادة الزور، ألا وشهادة الزور)، كان متكئاً فجلس. وحديث ابن عباس في الصحيحين لما اعتزل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نساءه شهراً، فدخل عمر بن الخطاب ، فقال: (لم أرَ في البيت شيئاً يردُّ البصر، فقلت: يا رسول الله! ادع الله أن يوسع على أمتك، فإنه وسَّع على فارس والروم وهم لا يعبدون الله، قال: وكان متكئاً فجلس....
و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابن سينا (16 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
القاموس والمعجم...
القاموس :مادته قمس:قَمَسَ في الماء يَقْمُسُ قُمُوساً: انغطَّ ثم ارتفع؛ وقَمَسَه هو فانقمس أَي غَمَسَه فيه فانغمس، يتعدّى ولا يتعدّى. وكلُّ شيء ينْغَطّ في الماء ثم يرتفع، فقد قَمَسَ؛ وكذلك القِنان والإِكام إذا اضطرب السَّراب حولها قَمَسَت أَي بدَتْ بعدما تخفّى، وفيه لغة أُخرى: أَقْمَسْته في الماء، بالأَلف. وقَمَسَت الإِكامُ في السَّراب إذا ارتفعت فرَأَيْتَها كأَنها تطفو؛ قال ابن مقبل
حتى اسْتَتَبْت الهُدَى، والبيد هاجِمةٌ***يَقْمُسنَ في الآلِ غُلْفاً أَو يُصَلِّينـا 
والقاموس والقَومَس: قعر البحر، وقيل: وسَطه ومُعظمه. وفي حديث ابن عباس: وسُئل عن المَدّ والجَزْر قال: مَلَك موكَّل بقاموس البحر كلما وضَع رجلَه فيه فاضَ وإِذا رفعها غاضَ أَي زاد ونقَس، وهو فاعُولٌ من القَمْس.
وأول من أظلق لفظة قاموس على معجمه من باب المجاز هو الفيروزابادي ,وَاصطلح النَاس فِيما بعد علَى تسمِيَة كل معجم بِالْقَاموس.
وأما المعجم فمادته عجم:عجَم الكتاب والحرف يعجَمهُ عَجْمًا نقطهُ بالسواد. وقيل لا يقال عجَمت بل أعجمت من باب أفعل.والمُعْجَم اسم مفعول ومنهُ حروف المُعجَم وهي الحروف المقطعة التي تختصُّ أكثرها بالنقط من بين حروف سائِر الأمم ومعناهُ حروف الخط المُعجَم كما تقول صلاة الأولى ومسجد الجامع أي صلاة الساعة الأولى ومسجد اليوم الجامع. ومنهم من يجعل المُعجَم مصدرًا ميميَّا بمعنى الإعجام مثل المُدخَل والمُخرَج أي من شأن هذه الحروف أن تُعجَم أي تنقط.


----------



## يحي الحربي (17 نوفمبر 2007)

مشرفنا العزيز الا ابن سينا
الموضوع ثري والمادة غنية
فجزاك الله خيرا وبارك في جهودك


----------



## ابن سينا (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*الشك والظن واليقين...*

السلام عليكم
الأخ العزيز يحي الحربي بارك الله بك ...
الشك :هو التردد بين الشيئين دون ترجيح أحدهما على الآخر,وإن رجح أصبح ظنًا.
اليقين:العِلْم وإزاحة الشك وتحقيقُ الأَمر، وقد أَيْقَنَ يُوقِنُ إيقاناً، فهو مُوقِنٌ، ويَقِنَ يَيْقَن يَقَناً، فهو يَقنٌ.
الظن في إطار العقيدة لا يخرج عن كونه ظنًا...ولا يصل الى درجة اليقين وحتى لو حصل به العلم باليقين الذي تثبت به العقيدة...ومن العلماء الذين قالوا بورود الظن على وجه اليقين قالوا انه العلم المقارب الى اليقين.
.قال ابن المنظور:الظن شك ويقين ,إلا أنه ليس بيقين عيان ,إنما هو يقين تدبر.
وقال إبن عاشور:"والظن: العلم المقارب لليقين"
والذي لاحظته هو أن الآيات التي جاء فيها الظن بصيغة المصدر تعني وتدل على اليقين,وأما الآيات التي جاء فيها الظن بصيغة الفعل قد تأتي بمعنى اليقين وذلك لما في نفوس البشر من خلجات وتحيز...فمثلاً في قول الله تعالى:"وَظَنَّ أَنَّهُ ٱلْفِرَاقُ "...فالموت أتٍ بلا محالة إلا أن النفس البشرية لحبها للدنيا يبقى فيها آمل ورجحان للبقاء على قيد الحياة.
قال الرازي في تفسير هذه الآية:"قال المفسرون: المراد أنه أيقن بمفارقته الدنيا، ولعله إنما سمي اليقين ههنا بالظن، لأن الإنسان ما دام يبقى روحه متعلقاً ببدنه، فإنه يطمع في الحياة لشدة حبه لهذه الحياة العاجلة على ما قال:
{ كَلاَّ بَلْ تُحِبُّونَ ٱلْعَاجِلَةَ }
[القيامة: 20] ولا ينقطع رجاؤه عنها فلا يحصل له يقين الموت، بل الظن الغالب مع رجاء الحياة، أو لعله سماه بالظن على سبيل التهكم.اهـ
وثم لاحظوا الآيات التي جاء فيها الظن بمعنى غير اليقين...
1." مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ ٱتِّبَاعَ ٱلظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً"
2." إِن يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلاَّ ٱلظَّنَّ وَإِنْ هُمْ إِلاَّ يَخْرُصُونَ"
3." وَمَا يَتَّبِعُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ إِلاَّ ظَنّاً إِنَّ ٱلظَّنَّ لاَ يُغْنِي مِنَ ٱلْحَقِّ شَيْئاً إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ عَلَيمٌ بِمَا يَفْعَلُونَ"...وهكذا..!
فهذه أيات في النهي عن إتباع الظن الذي هو نقيض اليقين.


----------



## sasy0o0o (25 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فيش كهرب (27 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير اخوووي ع هالدرر


----------



## ابن سينا (20 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
بُص...هذه اللفظة يستعملها اهل مصر كثيرًا عند قصدهم أنظر...والذي إتضح لي أنها تحريف به تكلف وتعسف للفظة أبصر...وأما معنى بص بالفتح وهو لفظة عربية كما جاء في لسان العرب:بَصّ القومُ بَصِيصاً: صَوَّتَ.
والبَصِيصُ: البَريقُ. وبَصّ الشيءُ يَبِصّ بَصّاً وبَصيصاً: بَرَقَ وتلأْلأَ ولَمَع؛ قال الشاعر:
يَبِصُّ منها لِيطُها الدُّلامِصُ*** كدُرّةِ البَحْرِ زَهاها الغائِصُ 
والبَصْبَصةُ: تحريكُ الظِّباء أَذْنابها. الأَصمعي: من أَمثالهم في فِرارِ الجَبانِ وخُضوعِه: بَصْبَصْنَ إِذ حُدِينَ بالأَذْنابِ؛ قال: ومثله قولهم: دَرْدَبَ لمَّا عَضّه الثِّقافُ أَي ذَلّ وخَضَع. وقَرَبٌ بَصْباصٌ: شديدٌ لا اضطرابَ فيه ولا فُتُورَ، وفي التهذيب: إذا كان السيرُ مُتْعِباً. وقد بَصْبَصَت الإِبلُ: قَرَبَها إذا سارت فأَسْرَعَتْ؛ قال الشاعر: 
وبَصْبَصْنَ بينَ أَداني الغَضا***وبَيْنَ غُداتةَ شَـأْواً بَطِينـا 
أَي سِرْنَ سيراً سريعاً؛ وأَنشد ابن الأَعرابي: 
أَرى كُلَّ ريحٍ سوف تَسْكُنُ مُـرّةً***وكـلَّ سمـاءٍ ذاتَ دَرٍّ ستُقْـلِـعُ 
فإِنَّكَ، والأَضيافَ في بُـرْدةٍ معـا***إِذا ما تَبِصُّ الشمسُ ساعةَ تَنْزِع 
لِحافي لحافُ الضَّيْفِ، والبَيتُ بيتُه***ولم يُلْهِني عنـه غَـزالٌ مُقَنَّـع 
أُحَدِّثهُ أَن الحديـثَ مـن القِـرى***وتَعْلَمُ نفْسي أَنَّه سـوف يَهْجَـع 
أَي يَشْبَع فيَنامُ. وتنزع أَي تجري إِلى المغرِب.


----------



## sasy0o0o (21 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن سينا (23 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الألفاظ التي تبدأ بحرف السين ويتبعها حرف الراء مباشرة او بعد حرف آخر فاصل لاحظت أنها تعبر عن أمرين هما الخفاء والإظهار...فالسين يتبعها الراء تدل على الخفاء وأما السين وإن تبعها حرف وبعده الراء أصبح يدل على الإظهار والكشف...
سَفَرَ البيتَ وغيره يَسْفِرُه سَفْراً: كنسه. والمِسْفَرَةُ:المِكْنَسَةُ، وأَصله الكشف.
ويقال: انْسَفَرَ مُقَدَّمُ رأْسه من الشعر إذا صار أَجْلَحَ. والانْسِفارُ: الانْحسارُ.
يقال: انْسَفَرَ مُقَدَّمُ رأْسه من الشعَر. وفي حديث النخعي: أَنه سَفَرَ شعره أَي استأْصله وكشفه عن رأْسه.
والسَّفَرُ: خلاف الحَضَرِ، وهو مشتق من ذلك لما فيه من الذهاب والمجيء كما تذهب الريح بالسفير من الورق وتجيء، والجمع أَسفار.
وسمي السَّفَرُ سَفَراً لأَنه يُسْفِرُ عن وجوه المسافرين وأَخلاقهم فيظهر ما كان خافياً منها. ويقال: سَفَرْتُ أَسْفُرُ سُفُوراً خرجت إِلى السَّفَر فأَنا سافر وقوم سَفْرٌ.
وسمي المُسافر مُسافراً لكشفه قِناع الكِنِّ عن وجهه، ومنازلَ الحَضَر عن مكانه، ومنزلَ الخَفْضِ عن نفسه، وبُرُوزِهِ إِلى الأَرض الفَضاء.
ويطلق على الفجر السفر,وذلك لأنه يكشف الأرض بنور الشمس.
وكما يقال للكتاب سفرًا لأنه يكشف ما بين دفتيه من علوم وكلام.
والسَّفِيرُ: الرَّسول والمصلح بين القوم، والجمع سُفَراءُ؛ وقد سَفَرَ بينهم يَسْفِرُ سَفْراً وسِفارة وسَفارة: أَصلح. وفي حديث عليّ أَنه قال لعثمان: إِن الناس قد اسْتَسْفَرُوني بينك وبينهم أَي جعلوني سفيراً، وهو الرسول المصلح بين القوم.


----------



## ابن سينا (27 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
النحل: مفردها نحلة، وهو ذباب له جِرم بقدرِ ضعفي جِرم الذّباب المتعارف، وأربعة أجنحة، ولون بطنه أسمر إلى الحمرة، وفي خرطومه شوكة دقيقة كالشوكة التي في ثمرة التين البربري (المسمى بالهندي) مختفية تحت خرطومه يلسع بها ما يخافه من الحيوان، فتسمّ الموضع سمّاً غير قوي، ولكن الذبابةَ إذا انفصلت شوكتُها تموت. وهو ثلاثة أصناف: ذكر وأنثى وخنثى، فالذكور هي التي تحرس بيوتها ولذلك تكون محوّمة بالطيران والدّوي أمام البيت وهي تُلقح الإناث لقاحاً به تلد الإناث إناثاً.
وقد ألهمها الله أن تبين بيوتاً بنظام دقيق، ثم تقسم أجزاءَها أقساماً متساوية بأشكال مسدّسة الأضلاع بحيث لا يتخلّل بينها فراغ تنساب منه الحشرات، ولماذا أشكالًا مسدسة؟,لأن الشكل المسدس هو الشكل الهندسي الوحيد الذي لا يترك فرجًا بين أجزاءه المتصلة.
يقول الله تعالى:"وَأَوْحَىٰ رَبُّكَ إِلَىٰ ٱلنَّحْلِ أَنِ ٱتَّخِذِي مِنَ ٱلْجِبَالِ بُيُوتاً ",والنحل هو مشتق من الفعل نحل: نحل فلانًا ينحَلهُ نُحْلاً أعطاهُ شيئًا من غير عوض بطيب نفسٍ,و سُمِّيتَ نحلاً لأن اللَّه تعالى نحل الناس العسل الذي يخرج منها ,أي أعطاهم العسل الذي يخرج لذيذًا من بطونها.


----------



## مهاجر (27 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير أخي ابن سينا

موضوع شيق


----------



## sasy0o0o (28 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
ننتظر المزيد


----------



## بيتشوب (2 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور على هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## بيتشوب (2 يناير 2008)

دمتم بود اخى


----------



## ابن سينا (26 يناير 2008)

*الذباب...*

السلام عليكم
وحياّكم الله جميعًا....
الذباب: اسم جمع يطلق على كثير من الحشرات من رُتبة ذوات الجناحيْن كالزّنابير والبعوض والنَّحل .
وقال الجاحظ يُطلَق الذُّباب عند العرب على الزنابير والنحل والبعوض بأنواعهِ.
ويكثر إطلاق الذُّباب على النحل وعليه قول الشاعر في صفة الدنيا
وأفخر لبسها نفثات دودٍ=وأطيب أكلها قيءُ الذُّباب
يريد بالأول الحرير وبالثاني العسل. وفي الحديث إنما النحل ذباب غيثٍ أي أنهُ يتربَّى بسبب الغيث لأنهُ يسبب النبات وهو يغتذي بهِ. وإنما سمَّاهُ ذُبابًا استحقارًا لشانهِ وتهوينًا لما يحصل منهُ.
وسبب التسمية هذه جاء من ذب يذب أي كثير الحركة.
والذباب له من المعاني :
الجنون والشؤْم والشرُّ الدائِم ونكتةٌ سوداءُ في حرف حدقة الفرس. ومن السيف حدُّهُ أو طرفهُ المتطرّف. والمولَّدون يقولون فلانٌ يجب أن تمشي معهُ على ذُباب السيف أي على طريقٍ ضيّقٍ دقيقٍ مثل حد السيف كنايةً عن صعوبة مراسهِ ثم تهافتوا في الغلط بهِ حتى صاروا يقولون على ضباب السيف بالضاد المعجمة.
والذُّباب من الأذن ما حدّ من طرفها. ومن الحنَّاء بادرة نَورهِ. ومن العين إنسانها.


----------



## مهاجر (27 يناير 2008)

استمر أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك ... نتابع موضوعك


----------



## محب الشرقية (27 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 

تشكر عليه


----------



## ابن سينا (31 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
وأما الذبابة فهي مفرد ذباب,وتجمع ايضًا على ذِبَّان وذُبَّان بكسر الذال وضمِّها ,والذبابة تطلق على المذكرِ والمؤنثِ ويفرَّق بينهماُ بالوصف.
يمكن أن يجمع على ذباب السيوف,وكما يمكن أن يطلق مفردًا كقولك ذبابة السيف...أي حده وطرفه...
قال الشاعر: 
ولكِنّـنـي مُسْتَنْصِرٌبذُبَـابِـهِ***ومُرْتكِبٌ في كلّ حالٍ به الغَشمَا 
أي بذباب السيف وهو هنا محذوف.
على ذكر السيوف وروادها والرجال الذين اشتهروا بالسيف والحب عنتر بن شداد وحبه لبنت عمه عبلة...قال فيها:
هَلْ غَادَرَ الْشُّعَرَاءُ مِنْ مُتَـرَدَّمِأمْ*** هَل عَرَفْتَ الْدَّارَ بَعْـدَ تَوَهُّـمِ 
يَا دارَ عَبْلَةَ بِالَجِـوَاءِ تَكَلَّمِـي***وَعِمِي صَبَاحاً دارَ عَبْلَةَ وَاسْلَمِي 
والذي أريد بيان معناه هو لفظة "عبلة"...يبدو أن عبلة مشتقة من الفعل عبل,وعبل الرجل يعبُل عُبُولاً ضخُم. والحبل فتلهُ,وعلى هذا فمعنى عبلة :المرأة السمينة(الضخمة) البيضاء,ويقال امرأَةٌ عَبْلَةٌ أي تامَّة الخَلْق جمعها على عَبْلات وعِبَالٌ.


----------



## sasy0o0o (1 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محب الشرقية (1 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
أسفين على الإزعاج


----------



## ابن سينا (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
أساطير:جمع أسطورة كأحاديث وأحدوثة,وقيل هي جمع أسطار...وهذه مشتقة من سَطَر يسطُر سَطْرًا ,أي كتب ,ولكن الإسطار أو الأسطورة تكون في الكتابة الكاذبة,مثال قوله تعالى:"إِنْ هَذَا إِلا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ".
وسطر تأتي ايضًا بمعنى قطع وحز,ومنها الساطروالساطور أي القصاب والسكين,ويجمع الساطور على سواطير.
وإذا شددنا عليها تصيح سطَّر,أي رسم خطوطًا يحتذيها في الكتابة لأجل استقامة الأسطر.
والمَسْطرة والمِسْطرة آلة التسطير.


----------



## sasy0o0o (5 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن سينا (15 فبراير 2008)

*الفرق بين فرَق وفرّق...!*

السلام عليكم
إن من بلاغة اللغة العربية وحسن إنتقائها الألفاظ فرقت العرب بين فرَق بالتخفيف وفرّق بالتشديد...قال الإمام القرافي في كتابه الشهير:"أنوار البروق في أنواع الفروق":" *الْأَوَّلُ فِي الْمَعَانِي وَالثَّانِي فِي الْأَجْسَامِ *، وَوَجْهُ الْمُنَاسَبَةِ فِيهِ أَنَّ كَثْرَةَ الْحُرُوفِ عِنْدَ الْعَرَبِ تَقْتَضِي كَثْرَةَ الْمَعْنَى أَوْ زِيَادَتَهُ أَوْ قُوَّتَهُ ، وَالْمَعَانِي لَطِيفَةٌ وَالْأَجْسَامُ كَثِيفَةٌ فَنَاسَبَهَا التَّشْدِيدُ وَنَاسَبَ الْمَعَانِيَ التَّخْفِيفُ مَعَ أَنَّهُ قَدْ وَقَعَ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى خِلَافُ ذَلِكَ قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى { وَإِذْ فَرَقْنَا بِكُمْ الْبَحْرَ } فَخَفَّفَ فِي الْبَحْرِ وَهُوَ جِسْمٌ . وَقَالَ تَعَالَى { فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ } وَجَاءَ عَلَى الْقَاعِدَةِ قَوْله تَعَالَى { وَإِنْ يَتَفَرَّقَا يُغْنِ اللَّهُ كُلًّا مِنْ سَعَتِهِ } وقَوْله تَعَالَى { فَيَتَعَلَّمُونَ مِنْهُمَا مَا يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ } وَ { تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ } وَلَا نَكَادُ نَسْمَعُ مِنْ الْفُقَهَاءِ إلَّا قَوْلَهُمْ مَا الْفَارِقُ بَيْنَ الْمَسْأَلَتَيْنِ ، وَلَا يَقُولُونَ مَا الْفَرْقُ بَيْنَهُمَا بِالتَّشْدِيدِ ، وَمُقْتَضِي هَذِهِ الْقَاعِدَةِ أَنْ يَقُولَ السَّائِلُ اُفْرُقْ لِي بَيْنَ الْمَسْأَلَتَيْنِ وَلَا يَقُولُ فَرِّقْ لِي وَلَا بِأَيِّ شَيْءٍ تُفَرِّقُ مَعَ أَنَّ كَثِيرًا يَقُولُونَهُ فِي الْأَفْعَالِ دُونَ اسْمِ الْفَاعِلِ ".اهـ


----------



## مهاجر (20 فبراير 2008)

.............................................


> استمر أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك ... نتابع موضوعك


----------



## عشيبة (26 فبراير 2008)

وكذلك كلمة عرن وعرين فهى كلمة فارسيةوتعنى لحما وتعنى بيت الإسد


----------



## ابن سينا (10 مارس 2008)

*عيط...وباس....*

السلام عليكم
عيط...وباس....
عَيَّطَ يُعَيِّطُ تَعْييطاً : صاح أو بكى، يُعَيِّط هذا الطفل حين يَمتنع أهله عن تلبية طلبه.(المحيط)
عَيَّطَ - [ع ي ط]. (ف: ربا. لازم). عَيَّطْتُ، أُعَيِّطُ، عَيِّطْ، مص. تَعْيِيطٌ. 1."عَيَّطَ فَجْأَةً" : صَاحَ مَرَّةً. 2."عَيَّطَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ" : بَكَتْ. (الغني)
بَاسَهُ يبُوسهُ بَوْسًا قبَّلهُ والشيء بالشيء خلطهُ وهو معرَّب بوش بالفارسيَّة بمعنى التقبيل.(لسان العرب).
بَاسَ يَبُوسُ بُسْ بَوْساً [بوس]: قبّل؛ باست الأُمُّ طفلها .(المحيط).
بَاسَ - [ب و س]. (ف: ثلا. لازمتع). بُسْتُ، أبُوسُ، بُسْ، مص. بَوْسٌ. 1."باسَ يَدَ أبِيهِ" : قَبَّلَها. "باسَهَا في خَدِّهَا".الغني).


----------



## ابن سينا (18 مارس 2008)

*شاف يشوف شوفًا*

السلام عليكم
شاف يشوف شوفًا:أي جلاه وصقله,والعامة تستعمله خطأ بمعنى نظر....
جاء في لسان العرب:شافهُ يشُوفهُ شَوْفًا جلاهُ وصقلهُ.
وشِيفت الجارية على المجهول زُيِّنَت.وشاف الجمل بالقطران طلاهُ بهِ.
وتشوَّف تشوُّفًا تزيَّن. وإلى الخبر تطلَّع إليهِ. ويُستعمَل أيضًا لغير الخبر كما في قول الشيخ الفارض 
أهفوا لأنفاس النسيـم تعلَّـةً***ولوجه من نَقَلت شذاهُ تَشَوُّفي 
وجاء في معجم المحيط:شافَ الشيءَ شَوْفاً جلاه . و الشَّوْفُ الجَلْوُ . و المَشُوفُ المَجْلُوُّ . ودينار مَشُوفٌ أَي مَجْلُوٌّ ؛ قال عنترة :
ولقد شَرِبْتُ من المُدامةِ بَعْدما***ركدَ الهَواجِرُ بالمَشُوفِ المُعْلَمِ 
يعني الدينار المَجْلُوَّ ، وأَراد بذلك ديناراً شافَه ضاربُه أَي جلاه ، وقيل : عنى به قَدَحاً صافياً مُنَقَّشاً.
ويبدو أن العامة صاغت شاف بمعنى نظر من لفظة الشَّيِّفةُ والتي تعني الطليعة,فيقال:شَيِّفةُ القوم : طَلِيعَتُهم الذي يَشْتافُ لهم . ابن الأَعرابي : بعث القومُ شَيِّفةً أَي طَليعةً .أي وجاهة القوم,وكما يقال :و تَشَوَّفْتُ إلى الشيء أَي تطَلَّعْتُ .
أو من معنى أشرف على ففي الإشراف على الشئ يتحصل النظر.


----------



## ابن سينا (20 مارس 2008)

عشيبة قال:


> وكذلك كلمة عرن وعرين فهى كلمة فارسيةوتعنى لحما وتعنى بيت الإسد



السلام عليكم
عرين جمعها عرن وهي لفظة عربية وليست فارسية وتعني كما جاء في المعاجم:مأوى الأسدِ والضبعِ والذئْبِ والحيَّة ج عُرُنٌ وهشيم العضاه وجماعة الشجر ومنهُ عرين الأسد واللحمُ وصياح الفاختة وفناءُ الدارِ والبلدِ والشوك والفريسة والعِزُّ وحجر الضبِّ(لسان العرب).
والعَرينُ في الأَصل : مأْوى الأَسد , شبهت به لعزها ومَنَعتِها (محيط المحيط).
والمصدر الثلاثي منه هو عرن:عرَن على الشيءِ يعرُن عَرْنًا مَرَنَ والسهم رَصفهُ.
وعرَن البعير يعرُنهُ ويعرِنهُ عَرْنًا وضع في أنفهِ العِرَان. وعُرِنَ البعير شكا أنفهُ من العِرَان
وعرِنت الدابَّة تعرَن عَرَنًا أصابتها عُرْنةٌ والدار عِرَانًا بعدت
عرَّن الرمح سمَّر سنانهُ بالعران وأعرن الرجل دام على أكل اللحم وفلانٌ تشقَّقَت سيقانُ فصلانهِ ووقعت الحِكَّة في إبلهِ.
ومنه أشتق العارن وتعني الأسد...لأنه مداوم على أكل اللحوم.


----------



## ابن سينا (28 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
ما رأيكم بكلمة سبهلل؟؟؟....هل هي فصحى أم عامية...حسنًا وبدون سبهلل,فإن سبهلل لفظةعربية فصحى...(لسان العرب): جاءَ الرجل سَبَهْلَلاً أي سبغللاً أو مختالاً غير مكترثٍ أو لا في عمل دنيا ولا آخرة. وأنشد الكسائيُّ :
إذا الجار لم يعلم مجيرًا يجيرهُ***فصار حريبًا في الديار سَبَهْلَلا 
قطعنا لهُ من عفوة المال عيشةً***فأَثرَى فلا يبغي سوانا محُـوَّلا 
ويقال هو يمشي سَبَهْلَلاً إذا جاءَ وذهب في غير شيء,اي عبثًا.
(محيط المحيط):وقال ابن الأَعرابي : جاء سَبَهْلَلاً أَي غير محمود المجيء . وأَنت في الضَّلال بنِ الأَلال بن السَّبَهْلَل يعني الباطل ; ويقال : هو الضَّلال بنُ السَّبَهْلَل أَي الباطل . ويقال : جاء سَبَهْلَلاً لا شيء معه . ويقال : جاء سَبَهْلَلاً يعني الباطل . ويقال : جاء فلان سَبَهْلَلاً أَي ضالاًّ لا يدري أَيْن يَتَوَجَّه . ويقال : جاء سَبَهْلَلاً وسَبَغْلَلاً أَي فارغاً , يقال للفارغ النَّشِيط الفَرِح . وفي الحديث : " لا يَجِيئَنَّ أَحدكم يوم القيامة سَبَهْلَلاً" وفُسِّر فارغاً ليس معه من عمل الآخرة شيء . اهـ
ما رأيكم بـــــ(سبهلل)؟....


----------



## sasy0o0o (29 مارس 2008)

رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع
جزاك الله خيرا لهذا الاثراء


----------



## ابن سينا (9 أبريل 2008)

sasy0o0o قال:


> رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع
> جزاك الله خيرا لهذا الاثراء



السلام عليكم
ورائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع مرورك العبق.
السلام عليكم
الحمام:الحَمَامُ : جنس طير من فصيلة الحماميّات، أنواعه كثيرةٌ؛ ويجمع على حمائم.
قال الشاعر أبو فراس الحمداني:




أقُولُ وقد ناحَتْ بقربي حمامةٌ***أيا جارتا لو تعلمين بحالـي 



وقال الشاعر أحمد شوقي:



بيض الحمائم حسبهن***إنّـي أردد سجعهـن 



وأما الزاجل:
من زجل,وزجل:وزجَل بهِ يزجُل زَجْلاً رماه ودفعه. وبالرمح زجَّهُ. والحمامَ أرسلها على بعد.
فالحمام الزاجل هو الطير المرسل على بعد,ويجمع على زواجل.


----------



## ابن سينا (10 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
العجرفة,متعجرف...هذه لفظة تدل على التكبر والخيلاء... والعجرفو تعني :جَفْوَةٌ في الكَلامِ وخُرْقٌ في العَمَلِ والاِقْدامُ في هَوَجٍ ويكونُ الجَمَلُ عَجْرَ فيَّ المَشْيِ وفيه (تَعَجْرُفٌ وعَجْرَفِيَّةٌ وعَجْرَفةٌ) قِلَّةُ مبالاةٍ لِسُرْعَتِهِ وكزُنْبُورٍ الخفيفَةُ من النوقِ ودُوَيْبَّةُ أو النَّملُ الطويلُ الذي رَفَعَتْه عن الأرْضِ قََوَائِِمُهُ والعَجوزُ (كالعُجْروفَةِ وعَجاريفُ) الدَّهْرِ حَوادِثُهُ ومن المَطَرِ شِدِّتُهُ (كعَجارِفِهِ) وهو (يَتَعَجْرَفُ) يَتَكَبَّرُ وعليه يركبهم بما يكرهونه ولا يهاب شيئا. 
وأطلق في بادئ الأمر على سير الجمل ,جاء في محيط المحيط: أَن تأْخذ الإبل في السير بخُرق إذا كلَّت ؛ قال أُميَّة بن أَبي عائذ : 

ومن سَيْرها العَنَق المُسْبَطِرْ***ر والعَجْرَفِيَّة بَعْـد الكَـلال 

ومتعجرف رجل به عجرفة


----------



## ابن سينا (22 أبريل 2008)

*الزولــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ..*

السلام عليكم
كنت قد زرت السودان منذ سنتين ولاحظت إستعمال لفظة زول عند ندائهم شخصًا ما أو الحديث عن شخص ما...وبهرت وذلك لظنني أنهم يستعملون لفظة غير عربية_إفريقية الأصل_,ولكن بعد البحث إتضح لي أنها لفظة عربية أصيلة وتعني:الخفيف الحركات. أو الفَطِنُ؛ كما وتأتي بمعنى الشجاعُ الذي يزول الناسُ من شجاعته,وايضًا قد تأتي بمعنى الجواد الكريم كما قال الشاعر:

لقـد أروح بالكـرام الأزوال***من بين عم وابن عم أو خال 

أو بمعنى العجب,قال الشاعر:" 
مرفوعها زول وموضوعها***كمر غيث لجب وسط ريح 

والمقصود هنا تعجب الشاعر من سير الناقة كأنها تمر مر الغيث في وسط الرياح.
وتجمع على أزوال.


----------



## ابن سينا (2 مايو 2008)

*الضميــــــــــــــــــر*

السلام عليكم
"الضمير"..
أصل الضمر هو الضعف والهزال وخفة اللحم ,فيقال ضمَر الفرس وغيرهُ وضمُر يضمُر ضُمُورًا (من باب نصَر وكرُم) هزل ولحق بطنهُ أي هضم,وضمرت الحبَّة بعد القلي وهي يابسةٌ انضمَّت ولطفت.
وأضمر الضمير في نفسهِ أخفاهُ. والأرضُ الرجلَ غيَّبتهُ إمَّا بسفرٍ أو بموتٍ.
وأضمر الفرس جعلهُ ضامرًا والخبرَ والشيءَ استقصاهُ وفي نفسهِ شيئًا عزم عليهِ بقلبهِ.
والضمير هو ما خفي وغاب في النفس...وبما أنه في خفاء وغياب ولا يعلمه إلا الله أستعمل من باب المجاز في حسن السريرة وقوة التمييز بين الحلال والحرام.


----------



## ابن سينا (24 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
قد يتعجب بعض الناس مما سوف اقوله من أصل لفظة "إغريق"...وتكتب باللاتينية GREEK,فهذه اللفظة والتي أصبحت تدل على سكان اليونان هي لفظة عربية اصيلة ,وأصلهاغرق ومنها الفعل الرباعي أغرق أي جعله يغرق,وأصل التسمية يعود الى أسطورة قديمة ، تقول إن الإله بوصيدون ( بو صيدٌ ، ابو الصيد ) أغرق بلادهم . (( وقبل أن يطلق على أثينا اسمها المعروف أفاق أهل المدينة على حادث عجيب … فمن باطن الأرض نبتت شجرة زيتون ضخمة لم يرو لها شبيهٌ من قبل ، وعلى مقربة منها انبثق من جوف الأرض نبع ماء غزير لم يكن هناك البارحة ، فأرسل الملك إلى معبد دلفي يستطلع عرافته الأمر ويطلب منها تفسيرا فجاء الجواب :إن شجرة الزيتون هي الآلهة أثينا وإن نبعة الماء هي الإله بوصيدون وإن إلهين يخيران أهل المدينة في أي من الاسمين يطلقونه على مدينتهم ، عند ذلك جمع الملك كل السكان واستفتاهم في الأمر فصوتت النساء إلى جانب أثينا ، وصوت الرجال إلى جانب بوصيدون ، ولما كان عدد النساء أكبر من عدد الرجال كانت الغلبة للنساء . وتم إطلاق اسم أثينا على المدينة . وهنا غضب بوصيدون فأرسل مياهه المالحة العاتية فغطت أثينا وتراجعت تاركة أملاحها التي حالت دون زراعة التربة وجني المحصول ))-لغز عشتار – فراس السواح صفحة 38 ، من هنا لا تكتفي الأسطورة بالإشارة إلى شجرة الزيتون ( والأصح التين ، التي هي الكرمة الإلهية حسب الصور والرسومات الإغريقية ، وحسب تاريخ سوريا القديم التي يسمي الكرمة الإلهية - شج تينين ) ، لكنها إيضاً تشير إلى غرق بلاد الإغريق مما حتم اعتبار اسمهم مشتق من فعل ( غرق ) العربي ، وتضفي على تسميتهم صفة العربية الفصحى . وفي التاريخ أدلة كثيرة تدل على أبوة الفينيقيين العرب للإغرق)).
وبالمناسبة فإن اللغة الإغريقية كانت تُكتب من اليمين الى اليسار , ثم أصبحت كتابة السطر الأول من اليمين ثم الثاني من اليسار ثم استقرت بشكل نهائي من اليسار إلى اليمين ,وبناءً على هذا فأن كثيرًا من الألفاظ اليونانية والتي أصلها عربي أصبحت تُقرأ من اليسار الى اليمين وإشتهرت هكذا,ومن هذه الألفاظ أبولو إله الشمس ( هبولو - هبل ، لهب بالإبدال ),فأبولو ما هو إلا هبل العرب مبّدل.


----------



## فاتح روما (29 مايو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## ابن سينا (14 يونيو 2008)

*Lapsus Calami*

السلام عليكم
Lapsus Calami ,هذه عبارة لاتينية_كما يدّعون_ ويطلقها الغرب وخاصة مفكروه وأدباؤه وعلماؤه ويعنون بها خلل أو تشويش على فكرة في نفسه أو لفظًا أو معن...فمثلاً يقول الروماني:Am Lapsus , ويقصد بها عجزه عن التعبير أو نسيانه لفظًا يدل على معنى يريده وإختلاط الأمر عليه..
والحقيقة أن هذه العبارة عربية أصيلة أخذها علماء الغرب عن علمائنا عندما ترجموا علومنا وألصقوها لأنفسهم...فالعبارة تتألف من كلمتين,الأولى Lapsus, وهي كلمة لبس وتعني لَبَسَ عليه الأمر خَلَطَ وبابه ضرب ومنه قوله تعالى {ولَلَبَسْنا عليهم ما يَلْبِسون} وفي الأمر لُبْسَةٌ بالضم أي شبهة يعني ليس بواضح ,والثانية Calami هي في الحقيقة كلامي مكتوبة بالأحرف اللاتينية...ويصبح معنى العبارة" Lapsus Calami" في العربية:لبس في كلامي أي خلط وعدم وضوح...وهذا هو المعنى الحقيقي .
وعجبي!!!


----------



## ابن سينا (24 أغسطس 2008)

*بـــــــــــدّي*

السلام عليكم
نحن في بلاد الشام كثيرًا ما نستعمل لفظة "بدّي" للدلالة على الرغبة في أمر ما...
هذه اللفظة هي في الأصل عربية فصيحة , وأصلها من كلمة وحرف سابق...فالكلمةهي ودّي والحرف السابق هو الباء...بــــ(ودّي), ومع الزمن حُرفت إلى بدّي بإدغام الواو, وهكذا اشتهرت.


----------



## ابن سينا (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
من الألفاظ المستعملة في بلاد الشام خاصة ومصر...لفظة "أيوه", وتستعمل للتأكيد على شئ, واللفظة أصلها عربي قح وتتكون من كلمتين وهما " أي"و"هو"...واللفظه بالفصحى تصبح أي, هو"...وأي تستعمل بمعنى نعم,وهناك من يقول أن أصل اللفظة أي,والله".


----------



## م أحمد مأمون (7 سبتمبر 2008)

*تشكر*

تشكر يا سيدي عل هذا الجهد والاهتمام .
وأنا أرغب أيضاً في فتح مثل هذا الحوار حول بعض المصطلحات الدخيلة وأصلها ومحاولة تعريبها أو إيجاد البديل عنها في لغتنا العربية أو الشائعة . وخاصة المصطلحات العلمية منها .
تشكر


----------



## ابن سينا (7 سبتمبر 2008)

م أحمد مأمون قال:


> تشكر يا سيدي عل هذا الجهد والاهتمام .
> وأنا أرغب أيضاً في فتح مثل هذا الحوار حول بعض المصطلحات الدخيلة وأصلها ومحاولة تعريبها أو إيجاد البديل عنها في لغتنا العربية أو الشائعة . وخاصة المصطلحات العلمية منها .
> تشكر


السلام عليكم
وبارك الله بك أخي الكريم على جهدك في المصطلحات الدخيلة...ووفقك الله.


----------



## ابن سينا (7 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
لفظة كرش,وتستعمل لكبر البطن في عاميتنا جميعًا...وأصل الكرش كما جاء في معاجم العربية:
تقال لكل مُجْتَرٍّ بمَنزِلَةِ المَعِدَةِ للإنْسانِ ,ومن معانيها "كَرْش" أي قطّب وعبس,ويبدو أن لفظة كشر في وجهه جاءت مصّحفة من كرش,لأن معنى كشر بالفصحى أبدى وأظهر أسنانه,وكشر ايضًا في الفصحى تعني ضحك في وجه الأخر,وفي لسان العرب جاء:"والعامة تقول كرش الرجل أي كبر بطنهُ"اهـ.ويبدو أنها قيلت مجازًا على اعتبار المعدة للإنسان كبير البطن كبطن المجتّر....
والله أعلم


----------



## ابن سينا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
من الألفاظ التي نستعملها للدلالة على طيبة الطعام وحلاوته لفظ "زاكي",فنقول هذا طعام زاكي,وزاكي كما يبدو جاءت من زكا,وزكا الشيء يزكُو زَكَاءً وزُكُوًّا نما.والزّاكي اسم فاعل قال عمرو بن الأهثم
ذريني وحظِّي في هواي فأنني= على الحَسَب الزّاكي الرفيع شفيقُ 
ومن الطبيعي أن الشيء لا يصبح طيبًا إلا بعد أن يصيب قسطه من النمو,وقد جاء في القرآن الكريم بمعنى الطيب والحلو في قوله تعالى من سورة الكهف:" فَلْيَنْظُرْ أَيُّهَا أَزْكَى طَعَامًا",أي أحل وأطيب.
ومن الألفاظ ايضًا والتي طالما سمعتها من أهلي من أبناء الخليل "الخطرة",ويقصدون بها المرة,وهي لفظة عربية 100%,جاء في لسان العرب:
الخَطْرَة المرَّة.
وفي تاج العروس جاء:يقال: ما لَقِتُه إِلاَّ خَطْرَةً بَعْد خَطْرةٍ، وما ذَكَرْتُه إِلا خَطْرةً بعد خَطْرَة، أَي مرة بعد مرة,أو أحيانًا بعد أحيان.


----------



## جسر الأمل (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابن سينا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

حمودة البدوي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع



وجزاك الله خيرًا على المرور.


----------



## الدومه ادم (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## ابن سينا (16 سبتمبر 2008)

الدومه ادم قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا*



وشكرًا لك على المرور...


----------



## ابن سينا (16 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أيش نقول بعد هذا؟؟؟...لفظة "أيش"هذه لفظة نستعملها كثيرًا في أغلب اللهجات العامية...وهي لفظة عربية استعملتها العرب وكما جاء في المعاجم هي منحوتة من لفظين هما:"أي" و"شيء".
وأما ليش فهي كما يبدو أنها منحوتة من اللفظين "لأي"و"شيء"...ولم يسبق أن استعملها العرب قبل فساد اللسان العربي,وكذلك لفظة "معليش" فهي نُحتت من ثلاثةألفاظ وهي"مع"و"لا"و"شيء".وهي مستحدثة ايضًا.


----------



## ابن سينا (19 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
وإليكم هذه اللفظة الشامية:زلمة تقال ويراد بها رجل...وهي لفظة عربية ...ولها أصل في لغة العرب...وأول ما أطلقت أُريد بها الرجل الصغير الجثة أو الغلام الشديدالخفيف كما في قول الشاعر:
بات يقاسيها غلام كالزلم=ليس براعي إبل ولا غنم
وتجمع على أزلام.
وفي لسان العرب جاء ت بمعنى الهيئة,فيقال هو العبد زلمة أي قده قد العبد أو حذوه حذو العبد أي يشبهه كأنه هو.


----------



## ابن سينا (19 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ومن الألفاظ الشائعة في وطننا العربي لفظة"براطيل"...ويُراد بها الرشوة...وهي عربية_وقد كنت أظن أنها تركية_ وهي من برطل أي رشا,فيقال برطله أي رشاه, وهي جمع ومفردها برطيل.
وبطّل,يبطّل بطالة وتعني ذهاب الشيء ضياعًا وخسرانًا,ومنها بطّال ويقال رجل بطّال أي ضائع وخاسر,كما وتستعمل بمعنى عطّل, فبطّل يبطّل أي عطّل يعطّل. 
ومن الألفاظ الخفية المثيرة للضحك والإستهجان...البوز..فنقول في العامية قلب بوزه,ونعني بها عدم رضاه عن شيء ,فيقلب المرء فمه,كما نقول مد بوزه أي مد فمه...فالبوز هو الفم وما حواليه ,ويجمع على أبواز.
وما رأيكم بكلمة "بهلول"؟...أتقولون أنها عربية أم دخيلة؟...إنها عربية صرفة...وتعني الرجل الحسن البشر ،المرح . والعرب تطلقها على السيد الجامع لصفات الخير,وتجمع على بهاليل.


----------



## الياس عبد النور (28 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك نحن نتابع والموضوع شيق


----------



## ابن سينا (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الياس عبد النور قال:


> بارك الله فيك نحن نتابع والموضوع شيق



وبارك الله بك أخي الياس عبد النور على مرورك الطيب...
في بلاد الشام تستعمل كثيرًا عبارة "يا عيب الشوم"...ويراد بها إظهار الخجل وإيقاع اللوم على المخاطب...واللفظة تتالف من كلمتين:"عيب" و"الشوم"...فعيب تعني الوصمة ..والشوم أصلها الشؤم بالهمزة ولكنها خففت فصارت واواً ، وغلب عليها التخفيف حتى لم ينطق بها مهموزة ,وتعني الفأل السيء أو النحس وهي خلاف اليمن ,والعبارة يصبح معناها يا وصمة العار والشؤم...والشام يطلق على بلاد وقد تذكرأوتؤنث ، سميت بها لأَنها عن مَشْأَمة القبلة ,أي جهة اليسار ومنها جاءت لفظة أصحاب المشأمة .


----------



## ابن سينا (23 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الصبابة والغرام...كثير ما نسمع هذه اللفظة عند أستحسان شيء أو الإعجاب به, فنقول صبابةٌ,فما هي الصبابة...اللفظة أما أن تكون بالفتح أو بالضم,وبالضم تعني البقية القليلة من الماء أو نحوه, ومصدرها صبب,ويقال "صُبَابَةُ الإِنَاءِ" : أَيْ بَقِيَّتُهُ القَلِيلَةُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَنَحْوِهِ,أو"لَمْ أُدْرِكْ مِنَ العَيْشِ إِلاَّ صُبَابَةً" : أَيْ إِلاَّ بَقِيَّةً، أَيِ القَلِيلَ مِنْهُ.
وأما بالفتح وهي التي أعنيها فمصدرها صَبَّ، يَصَبُّ,وتعني حَرَارَةُ الشَّوْقِ وَمُكَابَدَتُهُ, ويقال "لاَ يَعْرِفُ الصَّبَابَةَ إِلاَّ مَنْ يُكَابِدُهَا".
وأما الغرام فمصدرها غرم ,وهو الْحُبُّ وَالتَّعَلُّقُ وَالْهُيَامُ,وهو الذي يوصل إلى العذاب الشديد الذي يلازم صاحبه, وجاء في القرآن الكريم:"إِنَّ عَذَابَهَا كَانَ غَرَاماً",أي شديدًا, وكأن الغرام كل الغرام هو الذي يؤدي إلى العذاب الشديد الملازم.


----------



## بومكحلة (24 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي على هذه المعلومات الغريبة - نحن في الجزائر نطلق كلمة بهلول على الشخص الكسول و الذي لا يعطي قيمة لنفسه


----------



## بروف حسين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ابن سيناء ..
شدنى بكل دهشة موضوعاتك لما فيها من فائدة..
وكشف لالتباسات لغتنا الام..ولغة القران الكريم..
ولما فيها من توضيح لمعانى ثرء..
مشكور ودمت


----------



## ابن سينا (28 أكتوبر 2008)

بروف حسين قال:


> ابن سيناء ..
> شدنى بكل دهشة موضوعاتك لما فيها من فائدة..
> وكشف لالتباسات لغتنا الام..ولغة القران الكريم..
> ولما فيها من توضيح لمعانى ثرء..
> مشكور ودمت



السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك أخي الكريم بروف حسين وشكرًا لك على المرور العطر.


----------



## عمر الدندني (29 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات المفيدة = عمر الجبوري من العراق


----------



## أهل الحديث (29 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموضوع مفيد جدآ الحقيقه
ولى استفسار عن لفظ عجيب يستخدم كثيرآ منذ فتره وهو : جامد 
لاحظت أن كل المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع مثلآ يستخدمونه :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107275.html
مافهمته أن استخدام كلمة جامد أو جامده هو التعبير عن قوة الشئ وأهميته أو تميزه !
ومن المؤكد أنه من الألفاظ التى تم تحوير معناها من أصل اللغه العربيه لينضم الى عجائب الكلمات الدارجه بالعاميه المصريه ؟!
أشكركم على الموضوع الهادف وليس الجامد ! :7:

بالمناسبه أود الاستفسار عن معنى كلمة الفزعه ومن أين أتت وفيما تستخدم ؟!!!


----------



## نصار العيساوي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

:56:بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ابن سينا (29 أكتوبر 2008)

عمر الدندني قال:


> بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات المفيدة = عمر الجبوري من العراق


وبارك الله بك أخي الكريم عمر الجبوري من العراق...وعمّر الله نفسك بالعلم والتقوى.


----------



## ابن سينا (29 أكتوبر 2008)

نصار العيساوي قال:


> :56:بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز على المعلومات المفيدة



وحيّاك الله أخي الكريم نصار العيساوي...ونصرك على أعداء الله.


----------



## ابن سينا (29 أكتوبر 2008)

محب الله ورسوله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الموضوع مفيد جدآ الحقيقه
> ولى استفسار عن لفظ عجيب يستخدم كثيرآ منذ فتره وهو : جامد
> لاحظت أن كل المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع مثلآ يستخدمونه :
> ...



لسلام عليكم
بارك الله اخي الكريم محب الله ورسوله على مرورك وطرحك الأسئلة...وأما بالنسبة للفظة "جامد" فأصلها جمد يجمد جمدًا وجمودًا وتعني يبس وصلب وهي ضد ذاب,وتستعمل في مواطن متقاربة مثل قولنا جمدت عينه أي قل دمعها كما ويقال هو جامد العين أي قليل الدمع وهي للدلالة على قسوة القلب وجفائه, وكمايقال جامد اليد أي بخيل ,وأما استعمالها كما جاء في الرابط المرفق فهو محرف ولا يوافق المعنى المراد,والأصل ان يقال موضوع قوي أو مميز,لأن الجمود يدل على الجفاء والقسوة لا على القوة والتميز.
ولفظ "الفزعة"جاءت من فزع يفزع فزعًا أي خاف وذعر,والفَزْعَة بالفتح من يفزع من الناس,والفُزْعَة من يُفزَع منهُ الناس.


----------



## أهل الحديث (30 أكتوبر 2008)

ابن سينا قال:


> ولفظ "الفزعة"جاءت من فزع يفزع فزعًا أي خاف وذعر,والفَزْعَة بالفتح من يفزع من الناس,والفُزْعَة من يُفزَع منهُ الناس.




وعليكم السلام أخى العزيز
أشكرك للتوضيح واثبات سوء استخدام الناس للكلمه 
بارك الله فيك
بخصوص كلمة الفزعه ... 
لاحظت ان البعض يستخدمونها فى طلب شئ ما بالحاح كبديل لكلمة النجده !
مثال : الفزعه ياشباب مساعده فى ... أو الفزعه يامهندسين بدى .... الخ
وبالتأكيد كغيرها لم يستخدمها الناس فى الموضع الصحيح الذى يجب أن تكون عليه الكلمه .
أكرر شكرى على الموضوع القيم الذى تعلمت منه الكثير .
وفقك الله


----------



## إسلام علي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

يا ابن سينا


----------



## قناص البرامج (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور اخوي مميز 
الله يخليك


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (30 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات قيمة ومفيدة 
بورك فيك


----------



## ابن سينا (1 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
وبارك الله بكل الإخوة والأخوات على مرورهم وتعليقاتهم...


----------



## ابن سينا (1 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
قرأت في موقع أخر إعتراض بعضهم على إستعمال عبارة"حفل ساهر",وطلب أحدهم بيانها...
فقلتُ: الحفل يعني الإجتماع والكثرة...من حفل يحفل حفلًا.
وساهر:اسم فاعل من سهر, وسهر تعني عدم النوم ليلًا,وتقول العرب ليلٌ ساهر أي ليلٌ لا نوم فيه,ومن باب المجاز يمكن استعمال العبارة"حفلٌ ساهر" للدلالة على طول إجتماع الناس واستغراقه ليلًا,حيث جرت العادة أن يكون إجتماع الناس لفرح في الليل, فتكون العبارة على شاكلة"ليلٌ ساهر".
ولا أرى بأسًا في استعمالها.


----------



## أهل الحديث (1 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجوا الاستفسار عن معنى كلمة لوجيستى ؟
حيث أجدها تستخدم بنطاق واسع هذه الأيام والحقيقه لا أفهمها جيدآ
بارك الله فيك أخى ابن سينا


----------



## ابن سينا (2 نوفمبر 2008)

محب الله ورسوله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أرجوا الاستفسار عن معنى كلمة لوجيستى ؟
> حيث أجدها تستخدم بنطاق واسع هذه الأيام والحقيقه لا أفهمها جيدآ
> بارك الله فيك أخى ابن سينا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,
بارك الله بك وحيّاك أخي محب الله ورسوله...وأما عن سؤالك:لوجيستي يمكن أن يعرف بالعربية أنه فن التسويق:وهو علم وإدارة تسلسل البضائع والمعلومات التي تتعلق بالمنتوجات من نقطة الإنتاج حتى نقطة الإستهلاك,وكما ويمكن تعريفه بأنه الدعم الجانبي للإنتاج,وكان اول إستخدامه في المجال العسكري وكان يعني عملية نقل الموارد اللازمة للجيش إلى الأماكن التي يحتاجونها وانتقل المصطلح بعد ذلك إلى المجال الإقتصادي.


----------



## المتكامل (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم .
فعلا كم ينقصنا من مفردات لغتنا الجميلة لغة الضاد


----------



## طالبة الجنة (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حقيقة الموضوع أكثر من رائع
كشف لنا خفايا كثير من الألفاظ التي نستخدمها يومياً .... وربما نعتها البعض بأنها أعجمية .... 

من أكثر المعلومات التي أعجبتني هي مادة السين والراء حين تأتيان معاً فتحملان معنى الخفاء فإذا فصل بينهما فاصل حملتا المعنى النقيض

مادة الجيم والنون أيضاً والموجودة في لفظ ( الجنة ) دائماً تحمل معنى الستر .... فالجنة أشجار تشابكت اغصانها حتى سترت من مشى تحتها ..... هذه المعلومة من الذاكرة حبذا لو نجد تفصيلاً عنها عندكم

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا خيرا


----------



## aloosh (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## majed m (5 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات جميلة


----------



## خالد أوزقان (6 نوفمبر 2008)

لكن اخي ابن سينا هناك كلمة قديمة نسمعها وهي البصاصين وهي كمعني الجواسيس الذين يتحسسون الاخبار واعتقد ان مصدرها بص


----------



## الحامد الشناوي (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات وجزاك الله خيراً وأمل المزيد من الكلمات، وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم


----------



## ابن سينا (7 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بكل الإخوة الأفاضل ونِعم مروركم هذا.


----------



## man_ruo (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي ابن سينا

موضوع قيم و جميل


----------



## yousef rambo (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا طيب


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (16 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## نيازي محمد يوسيف (22 نوفمبر 2008)

انا من السودان


----------



## أبو ذر الهاشمي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

حياك الله أخي الكريم ابن سينا
وجزيت خيراً على مجهودك الطيب
بورك فيك وفي أهلنا في الضفة الكرام
لهم منا (في غزة) ألف ألف تحية وسلام


----------



## eng-sh (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed212 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس مضر (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله على هذا العمل وننتظر إكماله لنرى كيف انتقلنا من الفصحى للعامية


----------



## nina99 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

وفقك الله و مزيدا من التميز


----------



## ابن سينا (12 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بـــارك الله بكم جميعًا إخواني على مروروكم وتعليقاتكم الطيبة.


----------



## ابن سينا (12 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
السمّان والبقّال والبدّال....تطلق هذه الألفاظ ويراد بها بائع المواد الغذائية إلا أن كل منها له معناه ودلالته...فالسمّان وهي صيغة فعّال مشتقة من السمن ويراد بها بائع السمن ومشتقاته...وأما البقال فيراد بها بائع البقول ...وأما البدّال فهو بائع المأكولات.
والأصل أن يطلق لفظ البدّال على كل بائع مأكولات وذلك لعموم اللفظ.


----------



## حسن الأديب (15 ديسمبر 2008)

الرجاء الرد
ما معنى كلمة الخامعات ؟


----------



## ابن سينا (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الخامعات!!!...يبدو أنها جمع خامعة...فإن كانت كذلك فهي خطأ والصواب هو خوامع...ومفردها خامعة وتعني الضبع وسميت الضبع خامعة لأنها تمشي كأن بها عرجًا لأنها مشتقة من فعل خمع أي عرج في مشيته وفي العامية نقول خمع بمعنى خلع وهذا خطأ...كما ويطلق لفظ الخموع(بفتح الخاء ورفع الميم) على المرأة الفاجرة.


----------



## م/ عمرو عبد الله ربيعي (17 ديسمبر 2008)

استمر أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك ... نتابع موضوعك


----------



## ابن سينا (17 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بكم وحيّاكم العزيز الجبار....
لفظة طالما ظننتها عامية وإذ بها فصحى وعربية قح....وهي لفظة خشّ ونحن نستعملها بمعنى دخل,
خش:يخش خشًا,ويقال خشّ الرجل أي مضى ونفذ,ويقال خشّ في البيت :أي دخل فيه.
كما ويطلق على المطر القليل فيقال خشّ السحاب أي جاء بالمطر القليل.
وهناك لفظة مستوحاه من الخشّ وهي الخُش أو الخوش ويستعملها أهل العراق والخليج ,وقد قال عنها الأعشى أنها لفطة فارسية معربة وتعني الطيب.


----------



## ابن سينا (18 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
شرد ذهني في سجل ذكريات طفولتي وخطر على بالي بعض الألفاظ التي نستخدمها في حياتنا اليومية ,ومن هذه الألفاظ: شخ: فقل في نفسي أهي عربية فصحى؟ أم مما طغى على فصحى عربيتنا من ألفاظ العامة...فوجدت الأتي:
شخّ:يشخ شخًا أي بال, والرجل غط في نومه وببوله.
والشخّاخ هو الذي يبول في فراشه, ومؤنثها شخّاخة.والشخاخ(بدون شدة) البول.
وخطأ العامة في إستعمالها أنهم يقولونها للتبرز والبول.


----------



## Maher_Q (21 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جمييييييييل ورائع 
بارك لله فيكم وأعزكم بالاسلام واعز الاسلام بكم


----------



## ابن سينا (23 ديسمبر 2008)

maher_q قال:


> موضوع جمييييييييل ورائع
> بارك لله فيكم وأعزكم بالاسلام واعز الاسلام بكم



السلام عليكم
وبارك الله بكم على مروروكم .


----------



## ابن سينا (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*هنا...هناك...وهنالك.*

السلام عليكم
هنا اسم إشارة(ظرف مكان) وقال الأصفهاني وتستعمل للزمان ولكنه بالمكان ألصق.
هنا هكذا لم ترد في القرآن وإنما سبقها حرف التنبيه "ها" , وجاءت في أربع آيات.
وهناك هي عبارة عن هنا والكاف, والكاف للخطاب,وهناك لم يرد ذكرها في القرآن على الإطلاق.
وأما هنالك فهي عبارة عن هنا_ظرف مكان_ واللام للبعد والكاف للخطاب,وهي تستعمل أيضًا للزمان كما في قوله تعالى:"هُنَالِكَ ٱلْوَلَـٰيَةُ لِلَّهِ ٱلْحَقّ", وهنالك وردت في تسع آيات من القرآن الكريم.


----------



## ابن سينا (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الشباك والطاقة والمشكاة والكوة والنافذة...
الشباك: أصل الكلمة شبّك:"شبّك الشيء تشبيكًا بمعنى شبكه,ويطلق الشباك على الطاقة لأن قضبان الحديد أو إعواد من الخشب تشبك بعضها بعضًا, ثم أستعملت لكل أنواع الشبابيك.
الطاقة:هي مؤنث طاق وطاق لفظة فارسية معربة وتعني ما عطف من الأبنية كالقوس من القنطرة أو نافذة,وتجمع على طيقان وطاقات.
المشكاة:فرجة في الحائط غير نافذة.
الكوة: فرجة في الحائط نافذة أو غير نافذة.
النافذة: هي من نفذ ونعني بها كل فرجة في الحائط تنفذ الطرف الآخر ليدخل الهواء والنور


----------



## hiba (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خيراً على المعلومات القيمة والموضوع الرائع.

عندي اسفسار عن كلمة "سكيز" وكان يستعملها المدرسون في كلية الهندسة المعمارية كاسم لامتحان طويل، وحاولت أن أبحث عن أصلها أو أسأل عنها دون فائدة...أتمنى أن تكونوا تعرفونها.

شكراً جزيلا مرة ثانية


----------



## NAK (29 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## ابن سينا (29 ديسمبر 2008)

hiba قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاكم الله خيراً على المعلومات القيمة والموضوع الرائع.
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...
الأخت الفاضلة هبة...الكلمة كما يبدو ليست عربية وهي على أكثر الإحتمالات أنكليزية ,وأظنها تتألف من مقطعين هما "is Quiz", وتعني امتحان أو فحص...والله أعلم.


----------



## hiba (29 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## إسلام علي (16 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير م ابن سيناء
عندي لك سؤالين لو تسمح
*"هُنَالِكَ ٱلْوَلَـٰيَةُ لِلَّهِ ٱلْحَقّ" كلمة الولاية هنا كيف كتبت الألف الصغير هذا ومتى يكتف صغير و متى يكتب عادي ؟
متى نرسم رأس العين (ء) تحت الألف أو فوقه في كلماتنا ؟؟
أعتقد هي قواعد الهمزة و الألف لكن أرجو توضيحها
مع الشكر
*


----------



## ابن سينا (16 يناير 2009)

bishr قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير م ابن سيناء
> عندي لك سؤالين لو تسمح
> *"هُنَالِكَ ٱلْوَلَـٰيَةُ لِلَّهِ ٱلْحَقّ" كلمة الولاية هنا كيف كتبت الألف الصغير هذا ومتى يكتف صغير و متى يكتب عادي ؟
> متى نرسم رأس العين (ء) تحت الألف أو فوقه في كلماتنا ؟؟
> ...



وجزاك الله كل الخير أخي bishr,بالنسبة إلى لفظة الولاية,فقد وردت على الوجهين,الوجه الذي ذكرت والوجه الآخر:"ُهنَالِكَ الْوَلَايَةُ لِلَّهِ الْحَقِّ هُوَ خَيْرٌ ثَوَاباً وَخَيْرٌ عُقْباً"من سورة الكهف,وهذا أمر يتعلق برسم المصحف ,والرسم في اللغة: الأثر, وفي الإصطلاح:الوضع الذي ارتضاه سيدنا عثمان رضي الله عنه في كتابة كلمات القرآن الكريم وحروفه. 
ورسم المصحف_ كما أرى_ هو توقيفي اي أنه من أمرالرسول لكتبة الوحي كيف يكتبون ,وقد ذكر في تاريخ القراءات كيف كان يوجه الرسول كتبة الوحي في كتابة الألفاظ باستطالة الحرف أوتفخيمه وغيرها من التوجيهات.


----------



## ابن سينا (17 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
ومن الألفاظ التي نستعملها في لهجاتنا العامية وبكثرة:
مفيش: ونعني بها لا يوجد..وهي كما يبدو من الألفاظ المنحوته وتتألف من ثلاثة كلمات وهي:ما النافية وفي ,وشيء..ومعًا تصبح ما في شيء .
علشان: وهي لفظة منحوته ايضًا وتتألف من كلمتين وهما:على وشأن..ونعني بها من أجل..فالشأن يعني الخطب أو الأمر..وقولنا علشان نعني به على شأن فلان أي لشأنه ومركزه أو لخاطره .
منيح:هذه من الألفاظ التي نستعملها عند إستحسان أمر أو شيء ما,والحقيقة أن هذه اللفظة في الأصل تعني القدح المستعار تيمنًا بالفوز,قال الشاعر:
فمهلًا يا قضاع فلا تكوني*** منيحًا في قداح يدي مجيل 
والعامة تقولها خطأ في وصفها الحسن والملاحة,والصحيح هو لفظة "مليح", المَلِيحُ : ذُو المَلاحَة والظُّرف، البهيج الحسن المنظر؛قال الشاعر:
مَلِيحَة أَطْلاَلِ العَشِيَّاتِ لَوْ بَدَت***لِوَحْشٍ شَرُودٍ لاَطمَأنَّتْ قُلوبُهَا 
ويبدو أن الأصل في إطلاق المليح على الحسن والجميل والطيب جاء من الملح,فحيث الطعام لا يصلح ولا يطيب إلا بالملح فهو لازم...فنقول ملح الرجل يملح ملاحة أي بهج وحسن وظرف, فهو مليح وهي مليحة.


----------



## ابن سينا (19 يناير 2009)

*يـــــــــا ج(ك)ــــــدع*

السلام عليكم
لفظة طالما سمعناها وشاعت وخاصة بين إخواننا من أرض مصر...الجدع حيث تلفظ الجيم g الإنكليزية ,فيقولون يا جدع ويقصدون يا شجاع أو يا نشيط أو ما شابه ذلك, وهذه أصلها الفعل الثلاثي جدع :جَدَعهُ يَجْدَعُهُ حبسهُ وسجنهُ. وفلانا قطع أنفهُ أو أذنه أو يدهُ أو شفتهُ.
قيل الجدع خاصٌّ بقطع الأنف واستعماله لغيره تجوُّزٌ وهو صحيح.
وجاء في لسان العرب أن معنى الجدع( بالجيم) السيء الغذاء من الصبيان,أي الضعيف الهزيل النحيف.وعلى هذا فإستعمالها بالمعنى العامي خطأ.
ثعبان:وهي الحية الضخم الطويل,وأصل تسميتها ثعبت الماء أي انفجرت وجرت وسمي بذلك لأنه يجري جري الماء عند الإنفجار.
عصفور:وهو طائر دون الحمام ,وقيل في سبب تسميته بذلك أنه عصى وفر فأدغمت الألف المكسورة بالواو وأظهرت الواو بعد الفاء,فأصبح عصفور.


----------



## ابوهشوم (21 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## newart (21 يناير 2009)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## برامج سوفت اونلاين (22 يناير 2009)

موضوع ثري 

بل معجم لغوي

شكرا


----------



## engmachine (27 يناير 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك يابن سينا , انت تعتبر من حرس الحدود للدفاع عن اللغة العربية , لك كل تأيد وخالص الشكر


----------



## أبو خلف (28 يناير 2009)

مشكور ياأخي ابن سينا على هذه المعلومات وجزاك االله كل الخير


----------



## أبو خلف (28 يناير 2009)

:73::58::5:

شلون:15:


----------



## ابن سينا (29 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بكم جميعًا وجعلكم ذخرًا للعربية وعوناً وسندًا لمحبي لغة العرب...لغة القرآن.
وأما بالنسبة إلى لفظة شلون...فأشكر الأخ أبو خلف على فتحه مادةً للدراسة...وسوف أتيك بالخبر اليقين إن شاء الله.


----------



## ابن سينا (30 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذه اللفظة نسمعها تُردد كثيرًا وفي أغلب اللهجات:شلون أو شلونك؟ 
كما هو واضح للعيان أن اللفظة تتألف من كلمتين الأولى أيش وقد مر معناها وأصلها, فهي لفظة عربية جاءت على لسان العرب وتتأتي للإستفهام بمعنى ما هذا أو ماذا,والكلمة الثانية "لون" ,فهي تعني بالفصحى أيش لون؟,أو أيش لونك؟ والمقصود به هو اللون الذي نعرفة والدال على الشكل والصورة, ومعنى اللون عدا الألوان "الأبيض والأسود والأحمر ...." ما فصل بين الشىء وغيره وصفة الجسد وبيان هيئته ,وتطلق ويراد بها بيان النوع أو الجنس...وعند سؤالنا أيش لونك؟ فنقصد كيف حالك أو ما هي صفتك وهيئتك من حيث الصحة والمرض.
وهناك لفظة أخرى نرددها في كلامنا العامي ألا وهي قبضاي ونعني بها القوي , وهذه اصلها بلا شك هو الفعل الثلاثي"قبض",قبض تعني كما جاء في لسان العرب:قبَض الشيءَ بيدهِ يقبِضهُ قَبْضًا أخذهُ وتناولهُ. وعلى الشيءِ بيدهِ أمسكهُ وضمَّ عليه أصابعه,ومنها أشتقت قبضة وأسم الفاعل قابض,وكذلك القَبَّاض والقَبَّاضة الشديد القبض. والتاءُ للمبالغة,وأما القبضاي على هذا الوزن فهي ليست من الفصحى وأصلها القّباضة أي ذو القبضة الشديدة والدالة على القوة,وقد جاء في القرآن القبضة بمعنى القوة والملك في قوله تعالى:"وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ وَالْأَرْضُ جَمِيعاً قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَة",فالقبضة تدل على تمام التمكن من المقبوض وأن المقبوض لا تصرّف له ولا تحرّك.
واللفظة الثالثة وتقال في كل مناسبة تقريبًا ألا وهي "فلان"و"علان"....وللعلم فإن لفظة "فلان" وردت في القرآن الكريم في سورة الفرقان:"يَا وَيْلَتَى لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أَتَّخِذْ فُلَاناً خَلِيلاً ",وهي لفظة يكنى بها عن العلم الذي خفي وستر أسمه إما تحقيرًا أو عدم الجدوى من ذكره,ةفي كلام العرب يقال للواحد "يا فل" وللإثنين يا فلان,وللجمع يا فلون,وللمؤنث يا فلة,وللمثنى يا فلتان,وللجمع يا فلات,وتطلق على العاقل إن جردت من الألف واللام,وعند تعريفها بألفٍ ولام تطلق على غير العاقل,تقول العرب ركبت الفلان أي الفرس.
وأما علان فهي من العلانية ولم يذكر في القرآن,ويقصد به العلم المعلوم الظاهر,وعند قولنا"قال فلان وعلانأي قال المجهول والمعلوم من القوم.


----------



## ابن سينا (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أيام الأسبوع التي نستعملها اليوم غير التي وضعتهاالعرب آنفًا,وهي على الترتيب:
الأحد=الأول ، والاثنين =أهون ، والثلاثاء= جبار ، والأربعاء =دبار ، والخميس =مؤنس ، والجمعة =عروبة ، والسبت =شيار .
وسميت هكذا بعد أن ذكر الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز أنه خلق الأرض في سته أيام في سبعة مواضع وهي:
1. سورة الأعراف:" إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ ".
2.سورة يونس:"إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ".
3.سورة هود:"وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَق السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ وَكَانَ عَرْشُهُ عَلَى الْمَاء "
4.سورة الفرقان:"الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ الرَّحْمَنُ فَاسْأَلْ بِهِ خَبِيراً "
5.سورة السجدة:"للَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ مَا لَكُم مِّن دُونِهِ مِن وَلِيٍّ وَلَا شَفِيعٍ أَفَلَا تَتَذَكَّرُونَ".
6.سورة ق:"وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ "
7.سورة الحديد:"هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَلِجُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا ".
والعرب كانوا يعرفون هذا من اليهود ومخالطتهم لهم,وبغض النظر عن ماهية اليوم أهو كمافي عرفنا الآن أم هو يوم من أيام الله والذي يعادل ألف سنة مما نعد,فكان اليوم الأول هو الأحد والثاني هو الإثنين وهكذا حتة اليوم السادس فعرف بيوم الجمعة وذلك من الإجتماع ,وقيل أن أول من أطلق يوم الجمعة على يوم العروبة هو كعب بن لؤي ، وذلك أنه جمع قريشاًَ وخطبهم فقال : اسمعوا وعوا ، وتعلّموا تعلموا ، وتفهّموا تفهموا ، ليل داج ، ونهار ساج ، والأرض مهاد ، والسماء بناء ، والجبال أوتاد ، والأولون كالآخرين ، كل ذلك إلى بلى . 
فصلوا أرحامكم ، واحفظوا أرحامكم ، وثمروا أموالكم ، وأصلحوا أعمالكم ، فهل رأيتم من هالك رجع ، أم ميت نشر ، الدار أمامكم ، والظن خلاف ما تقولون ، زينوا حرمكم وعظموه ، وتمسكوا به و لا تفارقوه ، فسيأتي له بناء عظيم ، وسيخرج منه نبي كريم . 
وقيل هو لإجتماع المسلمين للصلاة في ذلك اليوم.
وأما السبت فهو مشتق من سبت ,وسَبَت الرجل يسبُت ويسبِت سَبْتًا استراح. والشيءَ قطعهُ. ورأسهُ حلقهُ. ومنهُ قول الحريريّ شددت أمراسي وبرزت من الحمَّام بعد سبت رأسي.
إلا أن المعنى هنا قطع وليس استراح لأن الراحة والتعب لا تليقان بالله عز وجل ,ووالله سبحانه وتعالى قال كتابه العزيز أنه لا يمسه لغوب كما في سورة ق:"وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ وَمَا مَسَّنَا مِن لُّغُوبٍ ",ولغوب تعني تعب,وهذا لأن اليهود يقولون أن الله_تنزه وتعالى_قد استراح يوم السبت بعد أن خلق السموات والأرض.
جاء في تاج العروس للزبيدي:" قال الأَزهريّ وأَخطأَ من قال: سَمِّيَ السَّبتَ، لأَنَّ الله أَمَرَ بني إِسرائِيلَ فيه بالاستراحة؛ وخَلَقَ هو، عَزّ وجَلَّ، السّمواتِ والأَرْضَ في ستَّةِ أَيّام، آخِرُهَا يومُ الجُمُعَة، ثم استراحَ، وانقطعَ العملُ، فسُمِّيَ السّابعُ يومَ السَّبْت. قال: هذا خطأٌ، لأَنه لا يُعْلَمُ في كلام العرب سَبَتَ، بمعنى استراحَ؛ وإِنّمَا معنى سَبَتَ: قَطَعَ، ولايُوصَفُ الله تعالَى وتَقدَّسَ بالاستراحَة؛ لأَنّه لا يَتعَبُ، والرّاحَةُ لا تكون إِلاّ بعد تَعَبٍ وشُغل، وكِلاهما زائلٌ عن الله تعالى."اهـ


----------



## ابن سينا (5 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
كرمالك: هي مؤلفة من لفظين:"كرمًا" و"لك"...وهي عبار عربية استعملها العرب ,وكرما مشتقة من الكرم والذي هو ضد اللؤم, كَرُمَ بضم الراءِ كَرامةً وكَرَماً وكرَمَةً محرَّكتينِ فهو كَرِيمٌ وكرِيمَةٌ وكِرْمَةٌ بالكسر, والعبارة "كرمًا لك" تعني أدام الله لك كرمًا(الذي ضد اللؤم).
الدح في الأصل الدفع والدسّ,دحّ يدحّ دحًا دفعه ودسّه وضربه بكفه ,وتستعملها العامة عندنا بمعنى أنظر,ويقال من باب الدعابة دحه أو دحك,ويمكن أن تكون من باب التنبيه لرؤية شيء بلطف ولين.
مكرف أو مقرف: قرَف عليهم يقرِف قَرْفًا بغى عليهم.
وقرَف الشيءَ قشرهُ. والقرحة قشرها بعد يبسها. وفلانًا بكذا عابهُ أو اتهمهُ. ولعيالهِ كسب لهم. والشيءَ خلطهُ. والرجل خلَّط وكذب.
وقرِف فلانٌ المرض يقرَفهُ قَرَفًا داناهُ. يقال أخشى عليك القَرَف.
والعامَّة تستعمل القَرَف بمعنى التقزُّز من الشيءِ أو نفور النفس منهُ.(لسان العرب).
وبما أن النفس تعاف وتتقزز وتنفر من البغي والظلم والعيب والكذب فأطلقت على كل ما يقرف.
خرمان: وتكون بفتح الخاء أو ضمها,وبالفتح تعني ضرب من السمك, وأما التي بالضم فتعني الكذب,إلا أن اللفظة التي بمعنى المشتهي كقولنا"خرمان على سيجارة"فهي مشتقة من الثلاثي خرُم بفتح الراء يخرم خرمًا وخرامة, وتعني مال إلى المجون والخلاعة.


----------



## علي احمد محمد (11 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات القيمة 

Thank you so much, really i appreciate all your scrumptious attention. tq


----------



## أبو أحمد اليماني (14 فبراير 2009)

ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لفظة طالما سمعناها وشاعت وخاصة بين إخواننا من أرض مصر...الجدع حيث تلفظ الجيم g الإنكليزية ,فيقولون يا جدع ويقصدون يا شجاع أو يا نشيط أو ما شابه ذلك, وهذه أصلها الفعل الثلاثي جدع :جَدَعهُ يَجْدَعُهُ حبسهُ وسجنهُ. وفلانا قطع أنفهُ أو أذنه أو يدهُ أو شفتهُ.
> قيل الجدع خاصٌّ بقطع الأنف واستعماله لغيره تجوُّزٌ وهو صحيح.
> وجاء في لسان العرب أن معنى الجدع( بالجيم) السيء الغذاء من الصبيان,أي الضعيف الهزيل النحيف.وعلى هذا فإستعمالها بالمعنى العامي خطأ.
> ...


 
السلا عليكم

أظن_ والله أعلم_ أن كلمة (جدع) أصلها (جذع) وهي فصيحة وتعني (الشاب القوي)

وقد وردت في قول (ورقة بن نوفل)( للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم)،كما في( البخاري)

(......ياليتني كنت جذعاً إذا يخرجك قومك لأنصرنك نصراً مؤزراً) وذلك في قصة نزول الحي


----------



## ابن سينا (14 فبراير 2009)

أبو أحمد اليماني قال:


> السلا عليكم
> 
> أظن_ والله أعلم_ أن كلمة (جدع) أصلها (جذع) وهي فصيحة وتعني (الشاب القوي)
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
بار الله بك أخي أبا أحمد اليماني على مداخلتك هذه...ولكن الجذع تعني في لغة العرب الصغير السن وأطلقت في الأصل على صغار الإِبل والخيل والبقر والشاء، فيقال للذكر جذع وللإنثتى جذعة, ولم تطلق على القوي,وأما ما نُقل عن ورقة بن نوفل في حديث المَبْعَث: يا لَيْتني فيها جَذَعْ 
فقالها وهو كهل,وقصد أنه لو كان صغير السن _شابًا_ لبالغ في نصرة رسول الله.


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (15 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس بيتر (18 فبراير 2009)

بشار الجبوري قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمه عن معاني الكلمات


اشكرك على الصور ممكن نتعرف اكتر على طريقه الاستخدام


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## حاتم ريحان (22 فبراير 2009)

موضوع يستحق التقدير 

وملىء وبالافادة 

مشكور اخى الفاضل على الطرح الجيد 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ياسر سمير (23 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا و
اتمنى ان نعرف مفردات كلمات اخرى مثل ( زول )


----------



## بيلسانة ثلج (23 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## ابن سينا (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بكم جميعًا وأحسن الله إليكم.
وبالنسبة إلى لفظة "زول" فقد وردت في المشاركات السابقة وبيان أصلها وفصلها.


----------



## فراس الجاسم (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك واللة بقد جائت كلمالتك في الصميم فنحن هملنا لغتنا العربية فهملتنا نسأل اللة العفو والعافية


----------



## علي احمد محمد (26 فبراير 2009)

thank u so mach i agreatful u


----------



## العقاب الهرم (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## ابن سينا (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
وشكرًا لكم جميعًا على مداخلاتكم, وجزاكم الله خيرًا.


----------



## ابن سينا (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
عبارة"مش ممكن" سمعتها وقرأتها وحدثت نفسي ما معنى مش ؟وهذه قد ارتبطت ارتباطا وثيقًا بـ"ممكن",وأصبحت عبارة"مش ممكن" وكأنها لفظة واحدة, كما وتستعمل في عبارة"مش ماشي" اي لا شيء يسير على ما يرام,وقد جهدت وأنا أبحث عن معناها وفي نهاية المطاف وصلت إلى هذا:
مش:هي عبارة عن لفظتين وهما "ما شيء" وتفيد النفي وقولنا مش ممكن يعني:"ما شيءٌ ممكنًا",وقولنا "مش ماشي" أي" ما شيء سائرًا",ونريد نفي الإمكانية أو نفي السير.


----------



## عبدالله ابوشنب (28 فبراير 2009)

تحيه طيبه ابن سينا اتحفتنا كثير بهذه الكلمات لقد قال جون كنيدي حتي يكون الانسان مثقف عليه ان يتعلم اربعه لغات والخامسه اجادة لغتهو
ودالصغير


----------



## eng abdallah (6 مارس 2009)

ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عبارة"مش ممكن" سمعتها وقرأتها وحدثت نفس ما معنى مش وهذه قد ارتبطت ارتباطا وثيقًا بـ"ممكن",وأصبحت عبارة"مش ممكن" وكأنها لفظة واحدة, كما وتستعمل في عبارة"مش ماشي" اي لا شيء يسير على ما يرام,وقد جهدت وأنا أبحث عن معناها وفي نهاية المطاف وصلت إلى هذا:
> مش:هي عبارة عن لفظتين وهما "ما شيء" وتفيد النفي وقولنا مش ممكن يعني:"ما شيءٌ ممكنًا",وقولنا "مش ماشي" أي" ما شيء سائرًا",ونريد نفي الإمكانية أو نفي السير.


 
مشاركة

مش ممكن
 !!!!!!!!!! ​


----------



## ابن سينا (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بالإخوة الأفاضل ولمرورهم العطر الطيب.


----------



## ابن سينا (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
فصول السنة الخريف والصيف والربيع والشتاء من أين جاءت؟
كل فصل من فصول السنة يصف المناخ أو الطبيعة التي تكون في تلك الفترة الزمنية, حيث أن كل فصل يدل على فترة زمنية معينة...
الخريف,مشتق من الفعل الثلاثي خرف بالفتح خَرَفَ ويقال خرف الثمار يخرفها خرفًا ومخرفة وخرافًا وخَرافًا أي جناها وقطفها,وعلى هذا فمعنى الخريف هو الوقت التي تُخرف فيه الثمار أي تجُنى وتُقطف.
الصيف:من صاف صيفًا أي اشتد حره,والصيف هو فصل الحر والقيظ.
الربيع:يبدو أنه من ربع يربع ربعًا وربيعًا ,ويقال ربع الرجل أي أخصب,ولهذا أطلق الربيع على فصل الخصب والماء والكلأ,كما ويطلق الربيع على كل من العشب والجدول لما فيهما من الخصب والينوعة.
الشتاء:من شتا أي برد وأمطر.والشتاء هو فصل البرد والأمطار.
ومن الجدير بالذكر أن العرب تطلق على عمر الإنسان حسب عدد السنين بالخريف أو الربيع ,فيقال عمره عشرون خريفًا أو ربيعًا ولا يقولون صيفًا أو شتاءًا,وذلك تيمنًا بالخصبة والينوعة.


----------



## ابن النقب (19 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم على الطرح المميز


----------



## ابن سينا (24 مارس 2009)

ابن النقب قال:


> مشكور أخي الكريم على الطرح المميز



وبارك الله بك أخي الكريم على المرور والتعليق.


----------



## ابن سينا (30 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
العتيق:تعني القديم ويبدو لي _إجتهادي_ ان أصل اللفظة هو من العتق,عتق يعتق عتقًا وتعنب النجاة فعتق أي نجا وعليه فالعتق من الرق يعني النجاة من الرق إلى الحرية ,والبيت العتيق_البيت الحرام_ جاءت من العتق من الغرق أيام الطوفان,والعتيق أي القديم يبدو أنه من المجاز وكأنه عُتق من الغرق للدلالة على ضربه في القدم أيام الطوفان,وأصبح يُطلق على كل قديم من باب الحقيقة.
فلخ:نستعملها في عاميتنا بمعنى شق ,فيقال فلخه أي شقه إلى قسمين,وولكن معناها في الفصحى:فلَخهُ يفلَخهُ فَلْخًا سلعهُ. والأمر أوضحهُ ,وفلَّخهُ تفليخًا ضربهُ.
الفَيْلَخ الرحى (أي رحى اليد) أو إحدى رَحَيَي الماءِ واليدُ السفلى منهما جمعها فيالخ .
لخ نستعملها في العامية بمعنى خلط وضرب فنقول لخه أي اضربه,ومعناها الصحيح هو:لخَّ في كلامهِ يلُخُّ لَخًّا جاءَ بهِ متلبسًا مستعجمًا
ولَخَّتْ عينهُ كثر دمعها. قال الراجز 
لا خيرَ في الشيخ إذا ما جَخَّى =وسال غربُ عينهِ ولَخَّا 
ولخَّ فلانًا لطمهُ وبالطيب طلاهُ بهِ.
ولخَّ في الجبل اتَّبَعهُ وفي الحَفْر مَالَ. والخبر تخبَّرهُ واستقصاهُ
وامرأَة لَخَّةٌ أي قذرة منتنة.
ونقول في العامية ملطخ بمعنى طافح مختلطٌ عقلهُ,والصحيح ملتّخ.


----------



## م\محمدسلطان (4 أبريل 2009)

*جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## ابن سينا (8 أبريل 2009)

م\محمدسلطان قال:


> *جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​



وأثابك الله وأجزل لك العطاء.


----------



## علي لفتة (9 أبريل 2009)

ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الشعر والنثر...كلنا يعرف الشعر : القَرِيضُ المحدود بعلامات لا يجاوزها، والجمع أَشعارٌ، وقائلُه شاعِرٌ لأَنه يَشْعُرُ ما لا يَشْعُرُ غيره أَي يعلم. وشَعَرَ الرجلُ يَشْعُرُ شِعْراً وشَعْراً وشَعُرَ، وقيل: شَعَرَ قال الشعر، وشَعُرَ أَجاد الشِّعْرَ؛ ورجل شاعر، والجمع شُعَراءُ. قال سيبويه: شبهوا فاعِلاً بِفَعِيلٍ كما شبهوه بفَعُولٍ، كما قالوا: صَبُور وصُبُرٌ، واستغنوا بفاعل عن فَعِيلٍ، وهو في أَنفسهم وعلى بال من تصوّرهم لما كان واقعاً موقعه، وكُسِّرَ تكسيره ليكون أَمارة ودليلاً على إِرادته وأَنه مغن عنه وبدل منه. ويقال: شَعَرْتُ لفلان أَي قلت له شِعْراً؛ وأَنشد:
> شَعَرْتُ لكم لَمَّا تَبَيَّنْتُ فَضْلَكُمْ***على غَيْرِكُمْ، ما سائِرُ النَّاسِ يَشْعُرُ
> ويقال: شَعَرَ فلان وشَعُرَ يَشْعُر شَعْراً وشِعْراً، وهو الاسم، وسمي شاعِراً لفِطْنَتِه. وما كان شاعراً، ولقد شَعُر، بالضم، وهو يَشْعُر. والمُتَشاعِرُ: الذي يتعاطى قولَ الشِّعْر. وشاعَرَه فَشَعَرَهُ يَشْعَرُه، بالفتح، أَي كان أَشْعر منه وغلبه. وشِعْرٌ شاعِرٌ: جيد؛ قال سيبويه:أَرادوا به المبالغة والإِشادَة، وقيل: هو بمعنى مشعور به، والصحيح قول سيبويه.
> ...


 هاااىاي وشكرخاص الكم جميعايا اشراف المنتدى


----------



## ابن سينا (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك أخي علي لفتة على المرور والتعليق.


----------



## ابن سينا (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
عبارة نسمعها كثيرًا ألا وهي "حيص بيص"...وحيص بيص كناية عن الإضطراب والشدة والضيق ,وأما حيص فهي من حاص يحيص حيصًا أي عدل وحاد ونفر وتنحَّى,والبيص تعني الضيق والشدة,ويقال وقعنا في حَيْص بَيْص أي في ضيق وشدة من الأمور ,أو كما جاء في محيط المحيط :أَي في اختلاط من أَمر ولا مخرج لهم ولا مَحِيص منه,ومحيص تعني مفر ومهرب كما جاء في القرآن:"وَيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا مَا لَهُم مِّن مَّحِيصٍ".


----------



## سعد الباغ (17 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ارجو بيان معنى او تعريف كلمة الهندسة مع الشكر


----------



## ابن سينا (18 أبريل 2009)

سعد الباغ قال:


> بارك الله فيك ارجو بيان معنى او تعريف كلمة الهندسة مع الشكر



السلام عليكم
وبارك الله بك أخي سعد الباغ على مداخلتك هذه,وبالنسبة إلى أصل كلمة "الهندسة" فقد أشبع هذا الموضوع نقاشات وحوارات بين معارض ومؤيد,وهو على هذا الرابط:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12969.html


----------



## ابن سينا (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
نستعمل كثيرًا عبارات الترحيب, فنقول :مرحبًا...مرحبًا وأهلاً...أهلاً وسهلاً...فما معناها؟
مرحبًا من الرحب وهي السعة وقولنا مرحبًا أي أتيت سعةً لا ضيقًا,وقولنا مرحبًا وأهلاً أي قدمت سعة لا ضيقًا وأَتيت أَهْلاً لا غرباء ولا أَجانبَ فاسْتَأْنسْ ولا تَشتَوْحشْ.
وقولنا أهلاً وسهلاً أي صادفت أهلا لا غُرباءَ ووطئْت سهلا لا خشنًا ولا وعورة فيه وهي كناية عن الترحيب.
ونستعمل في العامية لفظة يستاهل بمعنى يستحق وهي خطأ والصواب يستأهل اي يستحق وتعني أنه أهل لذلك الشيء


----------



## eng abdallah (29 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل .... بارك الله فيكم


----------



## علي احمد محمد (30 أبريل 2009)

the subject is very nice


----------



## علي احمد محمد (30 أبريل 2009)

the subject is very nice


----------



## ابراهيم الدائري (30 أبريل 2009)

أرجوا من لديه معلومات عن معدات الحفر أن يفيدنا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## غمدانكو (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير على المشاركه الرائعه


----------



## kacem5 (1 مايو 2009)

*جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## eng abdallah (2 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل ...... أشكركم إخواني


----------



## الصادق محمد الخضر (4 مايو 2009)

ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بمناسبة قدوم شهر رمضان المبارك ...أعاده الله علينا بالخير واليمن والبركة وجعله الله رمضانًا يعز به المسلمين ويتلقدوا مقامهم المرموق بين الامم...سوف نبحث في ممعنى لفظة "رمضان"...
> رمضان..أصله الثلاثي (ر مـ ض)...ورمض تعني:
> 1.رمَض النصل يرمُضهُ ويرمِضهُ رَمْضًا جعلهُ بين حجرين أملسين ثم دقَّهُ ليرقَّ.
> ...


الزاملة ياستاذي عند السودانين تعني الانسان الذي يتبع الاخرين في الخير والشر أي من غير فهم 
ياجاري (مصر يااخت بلادي ياحبيبه)المقطع الفائت اغنيه لفنان سوداني مُهدا لابن سينا وشكراً


----------



## علي احمد محمد (4 مايو 2009)

اني اعتقد ان كلمة رمضان جاءت من الكلمات التالية حرف الراء من كلمة رحمة وحرف ميم من مغفرة وحرف ضاء من ضماء وحرف نون من نور . حسب ما قريت في احدى المقالات الاسلامية


----------



## thamermelhem (12 مايو 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووور اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمه عن معاني الكلمات*​


----------



## mahmodseghata (13 مايو 2009)

صدق الله العلي العظيم


----------



## النور العبيدي (13 مايو 2009)

{الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُم بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ أَلاَ بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ }الرعد28


----------



## ابن سينا (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
وبارك الله بكم جميعًاعلى المرور والتعليق.


----------



## ابن سينا (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أكثرنا شاهد مسلسلات غوار الطوشة ورأينا شخصية أبا عنتر...وسألت نفسي ما معنى هذه اللفظة وهل لها علاقة بـ(عنترة بن شداد العنسي) ؟...
وهذا ما وصلت إليه:
العنتر:تعنى الشجاع,والعنترة هي الشجاعة عند النزال,وأبو عنتر تعني بلا شك أبا الشجاع أي الذي لا يجاريه أحد...كما وتطلق اللفظة على الذباب قيل الأزرق ,وقيل الأخضر,وقد جاء في هذا الصدد قول أبي بكر لإبنه عبد الرحمن:يا عنتر,تصغيرًا له وتحقيرًا.
ولا يوجد إشتقاق لها ,وكل ما جاء على صيغة الفعل من هذه اللفظة:عنتره بالرمح أي طعنه,ويبدو أنه من باب الكناية عن الشجاعة حيث لا يتم الطعن إلا عند النزال والمواجهة.
ومن أشهر من سمي بهذا هو عنترة بن معاوية بن شدّاد العبسي الشاعر الفارس المغوار الشجاع.


----------



## بو ملاك (27 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور تسلام


----------



## طالب هن مد (28 مايو 2009)

*جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## المرصفاوى12 (30 مايو 2009)

جزاك اللة عنا خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## القدمي1 (30 مايو 2009)

*رد*

موضوع مميز ومشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## القدمي1 (30 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الموضوع المميز


----------



## ابن سينا (30 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
وبارك الله بكم جميعًاعلى المرور والتعليق.


----------



## ابن سينا (30 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الألفاظ المشتركة ظاهرة لغوية في العربية ولها من حسنها وبديعها ما يخلب العقل ويحفز الذوق الأدبي...من هذه الألفاظ "جَلس" فلها من المعاني ما يزيد من المتعة عند معرفتها ويدل على سعة العربية في وضع الألفاظ وانتقاء عباراتها...وفي هذا الصدد أنقل إليكم هذه الأبيات وبيان معنى كل لفظ:
لقد رأيت ُ هذربا ً جَلْســــا ****** يقود من بطن قديد جَلْسا 
ثم رقى من بعد ذلك جَلْســا ***** يشرب فيه لبنا ً و جَلْسـا 
مع رفقة ٍ لا يشربون جَلْسا****** و لا يؤمّــون لهم جَلْســا
لفظ "جلس " جاء في ستة مواضع ولكل موضع معنى...فما هي؟؟
أنتظر مداخلاتكم..


----------



## abdsalama1 (2 يونيو 2009)

شكر لكم جميعا اخوتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتتتتي الاعزاء


----------



## ابن سينا (2 يونيو 2009)

ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الألفاظ المشتركة ظاهرة لغوية في العربية ولها من حسنها وبديعها ما يخلب العقل ويحفز الذوق الأدبي...من هذه الألفاظ "جَلس" فلها من المعاني ما يزيد من المتعة عند معرفتها ويدل على سعة العربية في وضع الألفاظ وانتقاء عباراتها...وفي هذا الصدد أنقل إليكم هذه الأبيات وبيان معنى كل لفظ:
> لقد رأيت ُ هذربا ً جَلْســــا ****** يقود من بطن قديد جَلْسا
> ثم رقى من بعد ذلك جَلْســا ***** يشرب فيه لبنا ً و جَلْسـا
> ...


السلام عليكم
هذه هي معاني لفظة "جلس" حسب ما جاءت في الأبيات الشعرية:
لقد رأيت ُ هذربا ً جَلْســــا(الرجل الطويل) ****** يقود من بطن قديد جَلْسا(الجبل العالي) 
ثم رقى من بعد ذلك جَلْســا (الجبل) ***** يشرب فيه لبنا ً و جَلْسـا(العسل) 
مع رفقة ٍ لا يشربون جَلْسا (الخمر)****** و لا يؤمّــون لهم جَلْســا(نجد)


----------



## ابن سينا (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
خزق وخرق ,لفظان نستعملهما في عاميتنا وهما لفظان عربيان فصيحان,فخزق تعني في العامية ثقب أي جعل له ثقبًا,وفي الفصحى : خَزَقَه يَخْزِقُه خَزْقاً: طَعَنَه ومنه حَدِيثُ عَدِي: فْقالَ: كل ما خَزق, وما أصابَ بعَرْضِه فلا تَأكُل فانْخَزَق.
ومنها الخازق أي السنّان أو النصل,ويبدو أن استعمالها في العامية جاء نتيجة الطعن ,فالطعن يُحدث ثقبًا.
ومنها الخازوق وهو عمود كالنصل أو السنّان يُدخَل في دبر المجرم ثم يُركَز في الأرض والمجرم مرفوعٌ عليهِ إلى أن يموت فوقهُ ج خوازيق.
ومنها اشتق المولدون فعلًا فقالوا خوزقهُ فتخوزق وهو مُخوزَقٌ .
وأما خرق يخرُق ويخرِق خَرْقًا كذب ولعب,وخرق المفازة قطعها حتى بلغ أقصاها,وخرق الثوب مزّقه وشّقه.
وقد تأتي بمعنى طعنه طعنًا خفيفًا,وخرق في البيت أقام فيه ولم يبرحه.
وأخرق فلانًا أدهشهُ.
والخرق هو الثقب أو الفرجة.والخِرِّيق السخيُّ أو الظريف في سخاوةٍ أو الفتى الحسن الكريم الخليقة. قال أبو ذؤَيب الهُذَليُّ يصف رجلاً صحبهُ رجلٌ كريم:ٌ 
أُتِيحَ لهُ من الفتيان خرقٌ =أخو ثقةٍ وخِرِّيق خشوفُ


----------



## إسلام علي (7 يونيو 2009)

أخي ابن سينا
بارك الله بك وأكثر من أمثالك

ما الفرق بين
مرج ـ مزج ـ خلط ؟


----------



## Ismail Ali (8 يونيو 2009)

شكراً على الإفادة وشيء جميل أن نعود إلى لغتنا العربية الأصيلة و نؤصل ما عفا عليه الدهر مما يتداوله الناس و لا يدرون من أين أتى.


----------



## ابن سينا (8 يونيو 2009)

bishr قال:


> أخي ابن سينا
> بارك الله بك وأكثر من أمثالك
> 
> ما الفرق بين
> مرج ـ مزج ـ خلط ؟


السلام عليكم
أخي الحبيب bishr وبارك الله بك وحيّاك العلي القدير.
بالنسبة إلى الفرق بين الألفاظ التي ذكرتها :
مرج: تعني خلط ولكن بعد إرسال ودون إلتباس أوالتقاء بين الأجزاء كما في قول الله تعالى:"مَرَجَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ يَلْتَقِيَانِ بَيْنَهُمَا بَرْزَخٌ لا يَبْغِيَانِ"
ومزج:خلط وهذا الخلط خاص فقط بالسوائل فتختلط أجزاء الشيئين, والدليل هو ورود هذا اللفظ_مزاج_ أي الخليط أو الخلط في القرآن الكريم عند الكلام عن الشراب وأنواعه, قال الله تعالى:"يَشْرَبُونَ مِن كَأْسٍ كَانَ مِزَاجُهَا كَافُوراً"و وقوله تعالى في آية آخرى:"وَيُسْقَوْنَ فِيهَا كَأْساً كَانَ مِزَاجُهَا زَنجَبِيلاً"و وقوله سبحانه وتعالى:"وَمِزَاجُهُ مِن تَسْنِيمٍ ".
وأما خلط: فهي تعني تداخل أجزاء الشيء بعضها في بعض وهي أعم من السوائل والموائع,وقيل في الشركاء أنهم خلطاء وذلك لإختلاط أموالهما, وجاء هذا في القرآن في قوله تعالى:"وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنْ الْخُلَطَاء لَيَبْغِي بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ".
والله أعلم


----------



## ابن سينا (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الحقيقة أنني كلما قرأت الإنس أقرنها بالجن والعكس...وقد فكرت في معنى غير المعنى التقليدي المعروف للإنسان..الأنس والإستئناس...أو النسيان...فقد بدأت من معنى الجن..الستر والخفاء.. فالجن لا نراه وكل ما خفي وستر لا نراه...والإنس عكس الجن..وعكس الستر والخفاء وعدم الرؤية هو الظهور والرؤية والإبصار...والذي وجدته من معاني الإنس الرؤية والإبصار والإحساس,قيل آنَسَ الشيءَ: أَحَسَّه. وآنَسَ الشَّخْصَ واسْتَأْنَسَه: رآه وأَبصره ونظر إِليه؛ أَنشد ابن الأَعرابي:
بعَيْنَيَّ لم تَسْتَأْنِسا يومَ غُبْرَةٍ=ولم تَرِدا جَوَّ العِراقِ فَثَرْدَما
ويقول الله تعالى:"فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَى الْأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آنَسَ مِن جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَاراً",ويقول الله في موضع آخر:"وَابْتَلُواْ الْيَتَامَى حَتَّىَ إِذَا بَلَغُواْ النِّكَاحَ فَإِنْ آنَسْتُم مِّنْهُمْ رُشْداً ",أي أبصرتم ,ويقول في سورة طه:"فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَاراً لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى",كلها تعنى الرؤية والإبصار .


----------



## امجد9 (15 يونيو 2009)

من الازلام والازلام هم العبيد ولا اعلم ليش صارت دارجة كتير في بلاد الشام


----------



## ابن سينا (15 يونيو 2009)

امجد9 قال:


> من الازلام والازلام هم العبيد ولا اعلم ليش صارت دارجة كتير في بلاد الشام



السلام عليكم
الأخ امجد 9 تجد الجواب على هذا الرابط:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t65038-5.html


----------



## تينوشة (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليك يا أخي طبت وطاب ممشاك وتبوأت من الجنة مقعدا


----------



## تينوشة (17 يونيو 2009)

أطلقت جناحي لرياح إبائي، 
أنطقت بأرض الإسكات سمائي، 
فمشى الموت أمامي، ومشى الموت ورائي، 
لكن قامت بين الموت وبين الموت حياة إبائي، 
وتمشيت برغم الموت على أشلائي، 
أشدو، وفمي جرح ، والكلمات دمائي، 
(لا نامت عين الجبناء) 
ورأيت مئات الشعراء، 
مئات الشعراء، 
تحت حذائي ، 
قامات أطولها يحبو، 
تحت حذائي ، 
ووجوه يسكنها الخزي على استحياء ، 
وشفاه كثغور بغايا، تتدلى في كل إناء، 
وقلوب كبيوت بغاء، تتباهى بعفاف العهر، 
وتكتب أنساب اللقطاء ، 
وتقيء على ألف المد ، 
وتمسح سوءتها بالياء ؛ 
في زمن الأحياء الموتى ، تنقلب الأكفان دفاتر ، 
والأكباد محابر ، 
والشعر يسد الأبواب، .فلا شعراء سوى الشهداء


----------



## تينوشة (17 يونيو 2009)

يا ابن سينا أين انت أريد تعقيبا على ما قلت.........


----------



## تينوشة (17 يونيو 2009)

*انتفاضة*


خل الخطاب لمدفع هدار 
واحرق طروس النثر والأشعار 
وانهض فأصفاد الأسار لساكن 
ومسرة التيسير للسيار 
كم عازف عن جدول متوقف 
ومتابع ميل السراب الجاري 
لولا اصطراع الأرض ماقامت على 
يم الدجن سوابح الأقمار 
وقوافل الغيث الضحوك شحيحة 
وكتائب الغيم الكظيم جواري 
فاقطع وثاق الصمت واستبق الخطى 
كالطارئات لحومة المضمار 
أنت القوي فقد حملت عقيدة 
أما سواك فحاملوا أسفار 
يتعلقون بهذه الدنيا وقد 
طبعت على الإيراد والإصدار 
دنيا وباعو دونها العليا 
فبئس المشتري، ولبئس بيع الشاري 
ويؤملون بها الثبات فبئسما 
قد أملوا في كوكب دوار 
أنت القوي فقل لهم لن أنثني 
عما نويت وشافعي إصراري 
لن أنثني فإذا قتلت فإنني 
حي لدى ربي مع الأبرار 
وإذا سجنت فإنما تتطهر 
الزنزانة السوداء في أفكاري 
وذا نفيت عن الديار فأينما 
يمضي البريء فثم وجه الباري 
وإذا ابتغيتم رد صوتي بالذي 
مارد عن قارون قرن النار 
فكأنما تتصيدون ذبابة 
في لجة محمومة التيار 
إغرائكم قدر الغرير، وغيرتي 
قدر بكف مقدر الأقدار 
شتان بين ظلامكم ونهاري .شتان بين الدين والدينار


----------



## سمراء عدن (20 يونيو 2009)

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ان نعلم هصل هده الكلمات
مشكور وماقصرت


----------



## ابن سينا (20 يونيو 2009)

تينوشة قال:


> أطلقت جناحي لرياح إبائي،
> أنطقت بأرض الإسكات سمائي،
> فمشى الموت أمامي، ومشى الموت ورائي،
> لكن قامت بين الموت وبين الموت حياة إبائي،
> ...



السلام عليكم
الأخ تينوشة أهلاً وسهلاً بك في قسم تعريب الهندسة,ورغم أن المكان لا يسمح في النقد ,وأن بضاعتي في الشعر شحيحة ,ولكن سوف أحاول جهدي:
أخي هذ خاطرة رقيقة تعج بالمشاعر الفياضة ولكني لا أراها تنطوي تحت بحر من بحور الشعر,وهناك بعض الألفاظ والصيغ أبلغ في التعبير,فمثلًا قولك:فمشى الموت أمامي، ومشى الموت ورائي،",كان أبلغ لو قلت مشيت والموت أمامي ,وما ورائي, وقولك :لكن قامت بين الموت وبين الموت حياة إبائي، طويلة فيها إطناب, والأصل الإيجاز, فلو قلت: وبين الموتين كانت حياة ابائي لكان أبلغ.
وقولك:أشدو، وفمي جرح ، والكلمات دمائي، فإن الفم جرح فيها ركاكة, فلو قلت وفمي قريح وكلمي دمائي لكانت أوجز وابلغ.
بالإضافة إلى بعض الهنات ,مثلًا قولك :لا نامت عين الجبناء,الأفضل أن كنت تقول :لا نامت أعين الجبناء.وهكذا
مع اعتذاري لتأخري في الرد.


----------



## ابن سينا (20 يونيو 2009)

*الفرق بين المس واللمس!*

السلام عليكم
هل هناك فرق بين المس واللمس؟
اللمس يكون باليد خاصة والمس باليد أو غيرها, ويكون اللمس في الأمور الحسية وأما المس ويكون في غيرها, فنقول مسه الشر, ومسه المرض,ولا نقول لمسه الشر أو المرض_إلا مجازًا_,وقال أبوهلال العسكري في كتابه"الفروق في اللغة":" وقال علي بن عيسى: إن المس يكون بين جمادين، واللمس لا يكون إلا بين حيين، لما فيه من."


----------



## إسلام علي (21 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم 
لكن لي سؤال : المس ـ كما تفضلت ـ يكون بين جمادين
طيب والمس الذي ذكر في القرآن
الذي هو "يتَخبّطُه الشيطانُ من المَس" ؟
*


----------



## ابن سينا (21 يونيو 2009)

bishr قال:


> *جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم
> لكن لي سؤال : المس ـ كما تفضلت ـ يكون بين جمادين
> طيب والمس الذي ذكر في القرآن
> الذي هو "يتَخبّطُه الشيطانُ من المَس" ؟
> *



السلام عليكم 
وجزاك الله وبارك بك أخي المهندس (بشر) على ترصيعاتك الدرية هنا.
وأجيب بسؤال:هل الجن بشر حي حتى يكون لمسًا بينهما؟ هذه واحدة وأما الثانية , فقد قلت :اللمس يكون باليد خاصة والمس باليد أو غيرها",وهذا ما قصدته .


----------



## اياس الربابعه (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم كثيرا ما نتكلم ولكن المصيبه ان نتكلم بكلمات وتكون هي مهلكه لنا كما قال الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ان الرجل ليتكلم بالكلمه من سخط الله لا يلقي لها بالا فتلقي به في النار سبعين خريفا او كما قال رسول الله ومن هذه الكلمات لا حول الله ومعناها ان الله لا قدره له والعياذ بالله فتنبهوا يا احبابي


----------



## فاسيلي زايتسيف (2 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز..شكراً على هذا المجهود الرائع.


----------



## AhmedMidOoO (4 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع جدا" وبارك الله فيك
وإن شاء الله هتابع التوبيك ده واستفاد من اللغه والفاظها
تشكر


----------



## aimano (18 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابن سينا (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
وبارك الله بكم جميعًا وشكرًا لكم على المرور والتعليق.


----------



## ابن سينا (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نستعمل لفظ "قطب الجرح" وبالعامية نقلب القاف الف ونقصد به ضم حرفي الجرح بخيط أو غيره,واللفظة عربية صحيحة ,فقطب تعني جمع وضم فنقول قطب يقطب قطبًا فهو قاطب وقطوب.
ومنها قطب حاجبيه أي عبس وذلك لأن الإنسان عند الغضب يضم ويجمع ما بين عينيه,ومنها ايضًا قاطبة وهو اسم يجمع كلَّ جِيل من الناس، كقولك: جاءَت العربُ قاطبةً. وفي حديث عائشة، رضي اللّه عنها: لما قُبِضَ سيدنا رسول اللّه، صلى اللّه عليه وسلم، ارْتَدَّتِ العَرَبُ قاطبةً أَي جميعُهم".
والقَطْبُ أَن تُدْخَلَ إِحْدى عُرْوَتي الجُوالِقِ في الأُخرى عند العَكْم، ثم تُثْنى، ثم يُجمَع بينهما، فإِن لم تُثْنَ، فهو السَّلْقُ؛ قال جَنْدَلٌ الطُّهَويّ:
وحَوْقَلٍ ساعِدُه قد انْمَلَـقْ=يقول: قَطْباً ونِعِمّا، إِنْ سَلَقْ


----------



## papa (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خير عن العرب والمسلمين


----------



## semar_company (26 يوليو 2009)

*هناك الكثير من الألفاظ*

هناك الكثير من الألفاظ التي تأثرت بها الثقافات داخل الشعوب ومعظمها بسبب الأستعمار والأمية 
فكثير من الكلمات التي كان يتفوه بها المستعمر لايستطيع صاحب الارض المستعمرة التفوه بها لعدم مقدرة العلمية على النطق بهذه اللغة مما يجعله ينطقها بمفهومه ويتوارثها من بعده الاجيال 

:1:


----------



## ابن سينا (6 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بكما على المرور والتعليق.


----------



## ابن سينا (6 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من الألفاظ العامية التي نستعملها كثيرًا "كمان" وتعني ايضًا أو بالإضافة إلى وهي كما يبدو لفظة عربية منحوتة أيضًا وتتألف من لفظين هما "كما" و "أن" أو "أنه" فأدغمت الألف المهموزة بالالف وأصبح اللفظ كمان.
وحديثًا سمعت لفظة عامية أخرى وهي حربوق وتجمع على حرابيق,ونعني بها الفظن الواسع الحيلة ولم أعثر لها على أصل عربي ولكن لفظة حربوق وردت في لسان العرب بمعنى أفسد فيقال حربق عمله أي أفسده.


----------



## ابن سينا (15 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كم هي غنية لغتنا العربية وحتى العامية منها ,فعاميتنا ما هي إلا تحريف وفساد في اللسان الفصيح,ومع هذا فأصلها عربي فصيح وإن طغت.
من عاميتنا قولنا عند السؤال عن الصحة والعافية "مبسوط" أو مهموم",فأما مبسوط فهي من الأصل الثلاثي بسط يبسط بسطًا والمعنى الحقيقي للبسط الإنتشار والتوسع,فنقول بسط فلان الثوب أي نشره,كما ويقال هذا فراش يبسطك أي يسعك ولا يقبضك.
ومنها انبسط النهار أي انتشر وامتد,وكذلك اسم الله الباسط أي الذي ينشر الرزق ويوسعه.
وأما المبسوط _وهي على وزن مفعول _ فالعامية استعملتها في غير محلها والصحيح هو قولنا بسيط الوجه أي متعاف وفي حاله أيْ فَرح وفي الدُّنيا أَي غني وهي من باب المجاز لأن المرء عند فرحه يفرد ويبسط أسارير وجه وهي عكس قطّب والتي تعني الضم والجمع.
و"المهموم":أي محزون ذو حزن,فأصلها من همّ يهّم همّاً أي حزن وقلق , ومنها اهتم بالأمر أي أحزنه وأقلقه لأن الإهتمام يستوجب الإنشغال والقلق, وهمّ المرض الجسد أذابه وأذهب لحمه,وعلى هذا فالمهموم هو المذاب وقيل هذا لأن الهم يذيب الجسد فكل مهموم مذاب لحمه.


----------



## ابن سينا (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه اللفظة "إشمعنا" وهي لفظة نرددها كثيرًا في عاميتنا ونقصد بها :ماالقصد أو ما الهدف؟,وهي لفظة منحوتة كما يبدو من لفظتين هما:"أيش " و" المعنى" أو "معنى" ومعًا تُلفظ "أيش المعنى" أو "أيش معنى" وتؤدي نفس الغرض في السؤال عن القصد والغاية.


----------



## ابن سينا (3 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
فرس وفارس... الفرس هو واحد الخيل وسمي الفرس فرسًا لدقّه الأرض بحوافره,فأصل الفرس هو الدقّ,وفارس اسم فاعل من فرس وهو راكب الفرس أي صاحب الفرس على وجه النسب,كما يقال لصاحب التمر تامر وصاحب اللبن لابن.
وتجمع اللفظة على فوارس أو فرسان, كقولنا حامل حوامل’حائط حوائط.
وهناك فرق بين الفَََََََراسة بفتح الفاء والِفراسة بكسرها,فالفراسة بالفتح من الفروسية وهو ركوب الخيل ,والفِراسة بالكسر اسمٌ مِن التَّفَرُّسِ، وهو التَّوَسُّم، يُقال تَفَرَّسَ فيه الشيْءَ، إِذا تَوَسَّمَه.


----------



## ابن سينا (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
نستعمل في عاميتنا لفظين وهما"كسفه" و"أفحمه", ففي الأولى نقصد جرح المشاعر وكسر الخاطر, وفي الثانية نقصد الغلب والإسكات, واللفظان عربيان فالأول من كسف يكسف كسفًا وكسوفًا أي ذهب ضوء الشيء واسوّد هذا معناه الأصلي ولهذا يقال كسفت الشمس ,والكسوف في الوجه يعني أيضًا الصفرة والتغير, ويقال كسف باله إذا ضيّق عليه أماله ,ويبدو أن الذي يُكسف تظهر هذه الأعراض عليه فيصفر لونه ويتغير وقد يضيق عليه أمله,فاستعمالنا لهذه اللفظة في العامية صحيح.
وأما "افحم" فأصلها في قول الشعر فيقال:" وأفْحَمه الهمُّ أو غيره: منعه من قول الشعر",ويقال كلَّمه فَفَحَم: لم يُطق جواباً. وكلمته حتى أَفْحَمْته إذا أَسكتَّه في خصومة أو غيرها. وأَفْحَمْته أي وجدته مُفْحَماً لا يقول الشعر. يقال: هاجَيْناكم فما أَفْحَمْناكم. قال ابن بري: يقال هاجيته فأَفْحَمْته بمعنى أَسكتُّه.
وهذه أيضًا استعمالها في العامية صحيح.


----------



## qasem kafawin (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ابن سينا (26 سبتمبر 2009)

qasem kafawin قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمه



السلام عليكم
وشكرًا لك أخي على المرور والتعليق.


----------



## مهندس أول (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً على المعلومة


----------



## dodo_dovelike (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخى وربنا يكتر من أمثالك


----------



## bluesky2010 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا الك


----------



## ابن سينا (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
وشكرًا لكم على المرور والتعليق.


----------



## إبن جبير (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً وفهما وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ، نأمل المزيد.


----------



## ابن سينا (22 أكتوبر 2009)

إبن جبير قال:


> بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً وفهما وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ، نأمل المزيد.



السلام عليكم
وبارك الله بك وجزاك كل الخير أخي إبن جبير وزادك الله من علمه أتاك بسطة في الفهم.


----------



## AbdulRahman Ahmed (10 نوفمبر 2009)

بورك فيك


----------



## ابن سينا (12 نوفمبر 2009)

abdulrahman ahmed قال:


> بورك فيك



السلام عليكم
وبورك فيك أخي عبد الرحمن أحمد.


----------



## ابن سينا (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
المُزاح والهزار والفهلوة...هذه ألفاظ نستعملها في عاميتنا ولها من الفصحية خلاق...فالمزاح من مزح يمزح مزحًا ومُزاحًا إذا دعب وهزل, ومازحه إذا داعبه وأسره وهو نقيض الجدّ, والعامة تقول أمزح معك والصحيح أمازحك لأن الفعل لايتنعدى بحر الجر.
ويبدو أن أصل الفعل من زحت الشيء عن موضعه إذا نحيته,وهنا نقصد التنحية عن الجد والحق.
والهزار هو أصلًا من هزر يهزر هزرًا ويعني الضرب بالعصا على الجنب ,كما وتعني الضحك فنقول هزر إذا ضحك,وفي العامية المصرية أهزر معك أي أضحك معك.
وأما الفهلوة فلم اجد لها أصلًا على هذا النحو ,ويبدو أنها منحوتة من لفظين هما "فهو لها" أو "فهو له", أي هو لتلك المسألة أو ذاك الأمر ,فحذفت الواو باللام من "هو" وأُضيفت للام "له"فأصبحت "فهلوة",ويقصد بها تمكن الشخص من المسألة أو الأمر.


----------



## ابن سينا (18 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"البخت" و "بركي" لفظان نستعملهما في عاميتنا ,فالبخت يكون بضم الباء وفتحها, فبالضم_بُخت_ تعني الإبل الخراسانية,وعلى هذا فاللفظة معربة.
وأما البخت بالفتح_بَخت_ وتعني الجدّ أي الحظ وهي أيضًا لفظة فارسية الأصل معربة.
و"بركي" والتي تعني ممكن أو محتمل لم أجد لها أصلًا هكذا,ويبدو أنها لفظة محرفة من الأصل وهو بركة,فقولنا بالعامية "بركي إن شاء الله" يقابلها في الفصيحة"بركة إن شاء الله".
والله أعلم


----------



## ابن سينا (22 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
خطر على بالي وأنا أقرأ نصًا جاء فيه "دشّن البيت" معنى لفظة "دشّن",وكذلك لفظة "خرفن" وهي لفظة نستعملها في عاميتنا جميعًا تقريبًا,فماذا تعني كل منهما؟
دشّن نستعملها في العامية بمعنى استعمل الشيء الجديد لأول مرة, وهي فعلاً تعني كذلك في الفصيحة, فــ"دشّن" في العربية تعني اعطى, وتدشّن إذا أخذ, والداشن اسم فاعل ومعرب الدُّشْن بالفارسيَّة يعنون به الثوب الجديد لم يُلْبَس والدار الجديدة لم تُسْكَن بعد.
وأما "خرفن" فهي في الأصل خرف بفتح الخاء وكسر الراء وتعني هرم وكبر وفسد عقله,ويبدو أن لها علاقة بالخريف ,فيقال هذا في خريف عمره وهي مرحلة متأخرة من عمر الإنسان التي يظهر فيها هرمه وكبره وفساد عقله,والخريف سمي خريفًا لأن الثمار تخترف فيه أي تجنى وتحصّل.


----------



## المهندس معتزحجازي (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم عبد الرحمن وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن سينا (26 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ومن الألفاظ العامية "أبو صنة" أو "مصنن" والتي نقصد بها أن الرجل له رائحة كريهة,فهذه اللفظة لها أصل عربي وهو صنّ يصنّ صنّاً وصنونًا إذا أنتنت رائحته, كما ويقال صن اللحم إذا أنتن,وكذلك الصنّ وهو في الأصل بول الوبر وهو منتنٌ جدًّا. قال جرير:
تَظلَّى وهي سيئَّة المُعرَّى = بصِنِّ الوبر تحسبهُ مَلاَبا 
وأما الصنان فهو رائحة الإبط.
ويقال رجل ذو صنان إذا أصن وأنتنت رائحته.
وكذلك من الألفاظ العامية"أنن" ونستعملها في عاميتنا لمعنيين,أولهما العفن,فنقول "أنن الفستق" إذا ظهرت عليه بوادر الخرب والعفن,وفي هذا المعنى لم أجد لها أصلًا في عربيتنا الفصيحة,وثانيهما بمعنى الإلحاح وكثرة الأنين, فنقول أَنَّنَ يُؤَنِّنُ تَأْنِيناً إذا ألح على الأخر حتى يرضى, وهو أناّن أي كثير الأنين والكلام والبث والشكوى.


----------



## ابن سينا (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
كثير ما نستعمل لفظة "زنأه" أي ضيّق عليه, وبعضنا يلفظها "زنقه",ويبدو أن أهل المدينة قد فازوا بهذه ,فأصل اللفظة الفصحية "زنأ" فيقال :زَنَّأَ عليه إذا ضَيَّقَ عليه,ويقال زنأ إليه إذا لَجأَ اليه. وأَزنأَه إلى الأَمْر: أَلجَأَه.
وكلها تحمل في طياتها معنى الإلزام والتضييق.
وأما "زنق" فلها نفس المعنى من حيث التضييق ولكنها في العيال والأهل فيقال:زنق وزنّق وأزنق إذا ضيّق على عياله، فقراً أَو بخلاً.
والزَّنَقةُ: السِّكَّة الضيّقة.


----------



## ابن سينا (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ومن الالفاظ العامية التي نستعملها في حياتنا كثيرًا ...لفظة "فوت" بمعنى ادخل..وهي وإن كانت لفظة عربية صرفة إلا أن معناها الأصلي لا يعني الدخول.
فات يفوت فوتُا وفواتُا إذا مضى وقت الشيء وذهب,وتأتي بمعنى سبقني,فنقول فاتني هذا أي سبقني,ونقول فاتتني الصلاة إذا مضى وقتها ولم تجز. 
ومنها ايضُا موت الفوات اي موت الفجأة كما في الأثر:"مرَّ النبيُّ صلّى الله عَلَيْه وسلّم تَحْتَ جِدَارٍ مائِل، فأَسْرَعَ المَشْيَ، فقِيلَ: يا رَسُول اللهِ، أَسْرَعْتَ المَشْيَ، فقال: إِنِّي أَكْرَهُ "موْت الفَواتِ" يعني: مَوْتَ "الْفَجْأَة".
وأما معنى الدخول فيبدو لي أنه من باب الإستعارة,فقولنا فُتني أي اسبقني في الدخول,أو امضي ...رغم بعدها وغرابتها.


----------



## ابن سينا (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اسمع هذه الألفاظ العامية ولا تطفش,يقال طفش يطفش طفشًا في العامية ويقصد بها الهيام على الوجه,فنقول طفش إذا هام على وجه,وهذا المعنى لا وجود له في الفصيحة,فاللفظة في الأصل تعني الجماع,فتقول العرب :ما زال فلانٌ في طفش ورفش اي في نكاح وأكل,وقال الشاعر أبو زرعة التميمي:
قُلْتُ لَهَا وأُوِلعَتْ بالنَّـمْـشِ= هَلْ لَكِ يا حَلِيلَتِي في الطَّفْشِ 
ومن معاني الطفش أيضًا القذر,فتقول العرب:وطفَش الشيءَ قَذِرَهُ,وتطفَّش الشيءَ قَذِرَهُ.
فاحذر في استعمال هذا اللفظ...


----------



## ابن سينا (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ومن الألفاظ العامية قولنا للشخص انمغص إذا أصابه ألم ووجع في البطن ,والصحيح هو مغص الرجل مغصًا فهو ممغوص .وتمغَّص بطنهُ أصابهُ المَغْص وأوجعهُ.
والمغص والمغس لغتان,وهو الوجع المعترض في الجوف والالتواءُ في الأمعاءِ. فإذا كان معهُ احتباس الفضلات البرازية سُمّي بالقولنج .
والعرب تقول رجل مغص أي ثقيل.
ومن الألفاظ أيضًا "نغص" ينغص نغصًا إذا لم يتم مراده ولم يتحقق غرضه,وأصل اللفظة في البعير إذ يقال نغص البعير إذا لم يتم شربه,وأَنْغَصَ اللهُ عليه العَيْشَ ونَغَّصَه" تَنْغِيصاً نَغَّصَهُ "عَليْه"، أَي "كَدَّرَهُ".


----------



## ابن سينا (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ومن الألفاظ التي نستعلمها في حياتنا والتي نرهب بها أطفالنا:الغول والبعبع,فما هو الغول وما هو البعبع؟
الغول:هو كل ما يهلك المرء,وأصله من غال غولاً إذا أهلك ,ومنها اغتال أي قتل, وقيل تعني كل شيئ ذهب العقل.
و من معاني التغول التلون فقد قالت العرب تَغَوَّلت المرأَة إذا تلوّنت؛ قال ذو الرمة:
إِذا ذاتُ أَهْوال ثَكُولٌ تَـغَـوَّلـت =بها الرُّبْدُ فَوْضى، والنَّعام السَّوارِحُ 
وتَغَوَّلت الغُول: تخيلت وتلوّنت؛ قال جرير:
فَيَوْماً يُوافِيني الهَوى غير ماضِيٍ = ويوماً ترى منهنّ غُولاً تَغَـوَّلُ 
كانت العرب تزعم أَن الغُول في الفَلاة تتراءَى للناس فتَتَغَوّل تغوّلاً أَي تتلوَّن تلوّناً في صُوَر شتَّى وتَغُولهم أَي تضلهم عن الطريق وتهلكهم، فنفاه النبي، صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأَبطله.
وأما البعبع:فيبدو أنها تكرار بعّ يبعّ الماءُ إذا انصب,والتكرار للمبالغة حتى قيل لصوت الماء المتدارك بعبع بالفتح.
وقيل هو تتابع الكلام على عجلة فلا يفهم منه شيئًا.
والبعابعة في لغة العرب هم الصعاليك الذين لا يملكون مالًا ولا ضيعة.
ويبدو أننا أخذنامعنى البعابعة وأضفنا إليه التدارك والعجلة ووصفنا بها الأنسان المتوحش.


----------



## moooodi84 (19 يناير 2010)

ان شاء الله في ميزان اعمالك بحق محمد وال بيت محمد


----------



## ابن سينا (21 يناير 2010)

moooodi84 قال:


> ان شاء الله في ميزان اعمالك بحق محمد وال بيت محمد



السلام عليكم
وجعل الله لك بما دعوت لي نصيبًا...وجوزيت خيرًا.


----------



## ابن سينا (21 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ومن الألفاظ التي تختلط علينا في عاميتنا "نفد" و"نفذ" فنقول في عاميتنا نفد بمعنى نفذ والصحيح أن لكل منهما معن غير الأخر,فلفظ "نفد" بالدال المهملة هي التي بمعنى النفاد وهي من نفد ينفد نفدًا ونفادًا إذا فنى وذهب وانقطع,كما يقول الله تعالى :"ما نَفِدَت كلماتُ الله",أي لا تنقطع كلماته, وتطلق ويراد بها نفاد الزاد أو المال فتقول العرب:"وأَنْفَدَ القومُ إذا نَفِدَ زادُهم أَو نَفِدَتْ أَموالُهم؛ قال ابن هرمة: 

أَغَرّ كَمِثْلِ البَدْرِ يَسْتَمْطِرُ النَّدَى = ويَهْتَزُّ مُرْتاحاً إذا هو أَنْـفَـدَا 
ويوصف بها الرجل الذي يحاجج بحجج قوية, فيقال:رجل منافد أي الذي يُحاجُّ صاحبَه حتى يَقْطَع حُجَّتَه وتَنْفَدَ.
وأما نفذ وهي لفظة فصيحة فتعني الجواز أو الإختراق فنقول نفذ السهم إذا جاز الجسد واخترقه وخرج من الشق الأخر وسائره فيه.
ويقال أمر نافذ أي مطاع,ورجل نافِذٌ ونَفُوذٌ ونَفَّاذٌ في أَمره،أي ماضٍ في جميع أَمره.
وطريق نافذ: سالك؛ وقد نَفَذَ إِلى موضع كذا يَنْفُذُ. والطريق النافذ:الذي يُسلك وليس بمسدود بين خاصة دون عامة يسلكونه. ويقال: هذا الطريق يَنْفُذُ إِلى مكان كذا وكذا وفيه مَنْفَذٌ للقوم أَي مَجَازٌ.


----------



## ابن سينا (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
لفظان في عاميتنا وهما: الناطور والحاكورة ,فما مدى فصاحتهما وأصلهما؟
الناطور من نطر ينطر نطرًا فهو ناطر وناطور أي حفظ يحفظ فهو حافظ ,وتطلق على الكرم والنخل والزرع فيقال ناطور الكرم أو النخل أو الزرع أي حافظة ,واختلف في أصلها أعجمي أو عربي , والتحقيق على أنها عربية لقول الشاعر:
ألا يا جارَتا بـإبـاضَ إنّـي= رأيتُ الريحَ خَيْرَاً منكِ جارا 
ُغَذِّينا إذا هَبَّـتْ عَـلَـيْنـا=وتَمْلأُ وَجْهَ ناطِرِكم غُبـارا
أو بالظاء وأهل النبطية قلبوا الظاء طاء.

والحَاكُورَة: قِطْعَةُ أَرضٍ تُحْكَر لزَرْع الأَشْجَارِ قَرِيبَة مِنَ الدُّورِ والمَنَازِل,وكما يبدو فهي مشتقة من حكر يحكر حكرًا فهو حَكِر إذا جمع ومنع وأمسك,ومنها الإحتكار للسلع تجمع وتمنع لرفع أسعارها.
فالحاكورة هي قطعة الأرض التي تحبس لزرع اأشجار جانب البيوت.


----------



## أبوزيد (20 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله بك

مشكور اخوي


----------



## محمد يوسف جرادات (21 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور*

مشكور


----------



## علي احمد محمد (5 مايو 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## ابن سينا (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل هناك فرق بين الغم والهم؟
الغم من غمّ يغم إذا غطى وستر,الغَمُّ الكَرْب والحزن قيل لهُ ذلك لأنهُ يغطّي طافيًا السرور .
والغَمَام السحاب أو الأبيض. قيل لهُ ذلك لأنهُ يغمُّ السماءَ أي يسترها .
والهم أيضًا هو الحزن,وهو من همّ يهمّ إذا اهتم.
وقد فرقوا بين الغم والهم, فقالوا الغم ما كان في الماضي والهم ما قد يقع في الحاضر أو المستقبل.


----------



## خير الأصحاب (10 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على المعلومة


----------



## دعاء نعيم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عاصفة الشوق (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع لكن بدي اسال ما اصل كلمة شارع


----------



## عاصفة الشوق (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الهم والغم يتم التغلب عليها بتغيير الواقع وعدم الاستسلام له والسعي نحو الافضل والبعد عنى الغم والياس


----------



## بشار الحمداني (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور أخي الكريم ابن سينا على المعلومات القيمة *


----------



## Eyadko (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الفاظ كثير لازم نغيرها اونحس بخطئها
مثلا يقول عبرحمن والاصح عبدالرحمن


----------



## Eyadko (2 ديسمبر 2010)

عموما مشكورين على كل حال


----------



## ابن سينا (20 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وشكرا لكم جميعًا على المرور والتعليق...وبارك الله بكم.


----------



## ابن سينا (25 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سوف أبين أصل بعض الألفاظ في عاميتنا وفصحانا ,وهذه الألفاظ قد يرى بعضهم فيها وقاحة ,ولكنها من لغتنا ولا حياء في العلم, وأرجو ألا تؤخذ بوجه غير هذا الوجه,وألا تُفسر إلا من هذا الباب:
اللفظ الأول وهو فرج المرأة في العامية والذي يتألف من حرفين,وبعد البحث لم أجد له أصلًا في اللغة العربية وقد ذكره صاحب لسان العرب وقال هو لفظ مولد ولم يبين أصله,وأما الذي وصلت إليه في أصل هذا اللفظ أنه من اللغة التركية,حيث يقال للبنت أو الفتاة باللغة التركية "كز"'kiz",ويبدو أنها انتشرت هكذا وأصبحت تطلق _عند العرب_على العضو "الجزء" دون الكل.
وأما اللفظ الثاني وهو العضو المذكر"زب" فهو لفظ عربي جاء في لسان العرب:الزُّبُّ الذَكَر أو خاصٌّ بالإنسان يجمع على أَزُبٌّ وأَزباب وزَبَية,وقيل لهند بنت الريَّان الغسَّاني ملكة جزيرة العرب "الزبّاء" ,إذ "الزبّاء" مونث الَأزَبّ والاست,حيث كان جذيمة الأبرش قد خطبها لنفسه طمعًا في إضافة ملكها إلى ملكه فأنعمت بشرط أن يحضر إليها. فلما حضر أمرت بفصده حتى نزف دمه ومات وكان قد رأى عليها شعرًا كثيرًا وافرًا فقال إنها لعروس زَبَّاء فلُقِّبَت بذلك.
واللفظ الثالث هو الجماع بلهجاتنا العامية"النيك":
جاء في لسان العرب:


ناكَها ينِيكها نَيْكًا جامعها فهو نائِك .
ونَيَّاك والمرأَة مَنِيكَة ومَنْيُوكَة على النقص والتمام.
تنايكوا تنايكًا غلبهم النعاس. والأجفان انطبق بعضها على بعض.
وانتاك نِيك عاميَّة.
النَّيْك من الألفاظ الصريحة في الجماع ".اهـ
والمقصود بكونه لفظًا صريحًا أنه ليس كناية ولا تلميحًا,وقد جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أنه قال لماعز بن مالك : لعلك قبلت أو غمزت أو نظرت ، قال : لا ، قال : (افــنــكــتــها ) ؟ ، قال : نعم ، قال فعند ذلك أمر برجمه.


----------



## ابن سينا (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كلنا يعرف ويسمع وقد يكون استعمل عبارة"قضى بحبه",والتي تعني أنه مات,ولكن ما هو النحب وكيف تكون العبارة؟:
النحب مصدر نحب ينحب نحبًا,وتعني بكى يبكي بكاءً شديدًا أو رفع صوته بالبكاء, كما وتعني نذر ينذر نذرًا, وعلى هذا فالنحب هنا النذر,أي أوجب على نفسهِ شيئًا.
فالعبارة "قضى نحبه" أي وفى بالنذر,واستعير للموت لأنهُ كنذرٍ لازم في رقبة كل انسان.
وقال الزبيدي في تاج العروس:"كأَنَّه يُلْزِمُ نَفْسَهُ أَن يَقَاتِلَ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ".
ملاحظة"النحب له أكثر من هذين المعنيين منها:
1.النَّحْبُ: الخَطَرُ العَظِيمُ يقالُ: ناحبَهُ على الأَمْرخاطَرَه، قال جَرير: 
بِطَخْفَةَ جالَدْنَا المُلُوكَ وخَيْلُنـا=عشية بسطام جرين على نحب
2.النَّحْبُ: السُّعالُ، وفِعْلُه كَضَرَبَ، يقال: نَحَبَ البعيرُ، يَنْحِبُ، نُحَاباً، بالضَّمّ، إِذا أَخَذه السُّعَالُ.
3.النَّحْبُ: السَّيْرُ السَّرِيعُ، مثلُ النَّعْب.


----------



## Abo7ody (13 فبراير 2011)

مجهووووووووود رائع تشكر عليه


----------



## ابن سينا (20 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأسماء التي على وزن فعلول ....لقد شدني إلى البحث في هذه الأسماء تكرار بعضها في الصحف والمجلات والمنتديات...وأكثرها استعمالًا في الهجو والقدح والتعنيف...."طرطور"...وتُستعمل في غير مكانها في صحفنا ومجلاتنا...فكلنا نعرف أن العامة تتلفظ به عند وصف إنسان لا رأي له ولا سلطة....وإليكم جملة من هذه الأسماء" الفعلولية":
1.طرطور: (طرر),عند أهل اللغة الطرطور هو الرجل الوغد الضعيف,بالرفع وليس بالفتح اي برفع الطاء ,ويجمع على طراطير,قال الشاعر:
قد عَلِمتْ يَشْكُرُ مَنْ غُلامُها،=== إِذا الطَّراطِيرُ اقْشَعَرَّ هامُها 
وقد يستعمل في معنى الرجل الدقيق الطويل.
2.فُرفور,(فرر),يطلق على ولد النعجة والماعز والبقرة,وأنشد ابن الإعرابي:
يَمْشِي بنو عَلْكَمٍ هَزْلى وإِخوتُهم ===عليكم مثل فحلِ الضأْنِ، فُرْفُور 
وهي بالرفع أيضأ.
3.قُرقور,(قرر),ضرب من السفن، وقيل: هي السفينة العظيمة أَو الطويلة، والقُرْقُورُ من أَطول السفن، وجمعه قَراقير؛ ومنه قول النابغة: قَراقِيرُ النَّبيطِ على التِّلالِ .
4.كُركور,(كرر),واد بعيد القعر يتكركر فيه الماء.
5.سُرسور,(سرر),الفطن العالم, والذي يحسن تدبير المال.
6.صَّرصور,(صرر),العظام من الإبل, أو الفحل النجيب من الإبل,وتطلق على الدويبة التي في بطن الأرص تصّر.
7.زرزور,(زرر),تأتي بنفس معنى سرسور,العالم بمصحلته وتجارته,كما وتقال للطائر.
8.خرخور,(خرر), الرجل الناعم في طعامه وشرابه ولباسه وفراشه.
9.مرمور,(مرر), الرجل الناعم, وقد غلب التأنيث في استعماله,فيقال إمرأة مرمورة اي ناعمة رجراجة.


----------



## ابن سينا (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
ومن هذه الأسماء:
1.شعرور:الصغير من القثاء, وقد تجمع على شعارير,كما جاء في الحديث أَنه أُهْدِيَ لرسول الله، صلى الله عليه وسلم، شعاريرُ؛ هي صغار القثاء.
وتستعمل أيصا بمعنى متفرقين, فيقال ذهبوا شعارير اي متفرقين.وأما المعنى الذي يتداوله كثير :مدعي الشعر, فلم أجد له أصل, حيث يردد كثير مقولة:الشعراء ثلاث, وأحدهم الشعرور .
2.زغلول:صغير الطير والإنسان, ويطلق على الرجل الخفيف الروح واليتيم,والرجل النحيف, وأصل الفعل زغل بمعنى صب ودفع ومج,وأزغل الطير فرخه أي صب ودفع ومج الطعام في فيه.
3.شرشور:طائر صغير مثل العصفور
4.بربور:الجشيش من البُر,وأما البَرَابِيرُ أَن يأْتي الراعي إذا جاع إِلى السُّنْبُلِ فَيَفْرُكَ منه ما أَحبَّ وَينْزِعَه من قُنْبُعِه، وهو قشره، ثم يَصُبَّ عليه اللبنَ الحليبَ ويغْليَه حتى يَنْضَجَ ثم يجعَله في إِناءِ واسع ثم يُسَمِّنَه أَي يُبَرِّدَه فيكون أَطيب من السَّمِيذِ.


----------



## ابن سينا (11 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
لفظة ظريفة نستعملها عند وصفنا أحد الناس بالجشع والطمع, فنقول هبش هبشًا...وهي لفظة عربية :هبش يهبش هبشًا أي جمع وكسب, فيقال هبش لعياله أي جمع وكسب لهم , والفاعل منها الهباش , والمفعول :مهبوش,قال الشاعر"
أعدو لهبش المغنم المهبوش = سيدًا كسيد الردهة المغبوش 
والهباشات هي المكاسب قال رؤبة الشاعر:
لَوْلا هُبَاشَاتٍ من التَّهْبِيشِ=لِصِبْيَةٍ كأَفْرُخِ العُشُوشِ
كما وتأتي بمعنى ضرب ضربًا موجعًا.


----------



## ابن سينا (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
من الالفاظ التي ازداد استعمالها في أيامنا هذه :الشبيح والشبيحة:
أصلها من شبح:الشَّبَحُ: ما بدا لك شخصُه من الناس وغيرهم من الخلق. يقال: شَبَحَ لنا أَي مَثَلَ؛ وأَنشد: رَمَقْتُ بعيني كلَّ شَبْحٍ وحائلٍ الشَّبْحُ والشَّبَحُ: الشخص، والجمع أَشباح وشُبوح.
وشَبَحه مَدَّه كالمصلوب؛ وفي حديث أَبي بكر، رضي الله عنه: مَرَّ ببلال وقد شُبِحَ في الرَّمْضاءِ أَي مُدَّ في الشمس على الرمضاء ليُعَذَّبَ؛ وفي حديث الدجال: خذوه فاشْبَحُوه؛ وفي رواية: فشُجُّوه.
وشَبَحَ يديه يَشْبَحُهما: مدَّهما؛ يقال: شَبَحَ الداعي إِذا مَدَّ يده للدعاء؛ وقال جرير: وعليك من صَلَواتِ رَبِّكَ، كلما شَبَحَ الحَجِيجُ المُبْلِدُون، وغاروا (* قوله «الحديث المبلدون إلخ» الذي في الأساس الحديث مبلدين إلخ. قال: وغاروا هبطوا غور تهامة.) وتَشَبَّح الحِرْباءُ على العُود: امْتَدَّ؛ والحِرباءُ تَشَبَّحَ على العود.
وتَشْبيحُ الشيءِ: جَعْله عَريضاً.
وشَبَّحَ تَشْبيحاً: كَبِرَ فرأى الشَّبَحَ شَبَحَيْنِ،
و شَبَّحَ الشيءَ: جَعَلَهُ عريضاً.
ويبدو أن اللفظ نُقل من معناه هذا الى معنً مجازيا حيث أن الشبيح في مفهومه اليوم يمتد ويعرض ويكبر حاسبا نفسه اكبر واعظم من غيره,فيصنع ما يريد بغيره.


----------



## ابن سينا (7 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
ومن الألفاظ العامية كثيرة الإستعمال للإفصاح عن استقذارنا لشخص او لشيء ما:اتفوا عليه!
فما أصلها؟
التُفّ: وسَخُ الأَظْفارِ، وفي المحكم: وسَخ بين الظُّفُرِ والأَنمُلةٍ، وقيل: هو ما يجتمع تحت الظفر من الوسَخ؛ والأُفُّ: وسخُ الأُذن.
والتَّفَّافُ: الوَضِيعُ، وقيل: هو الذي يسأل الناسَ شاةً أَو شاتين.(لسان العرب)
لا فعل منها,وعلى هذا فاستعمالها بصيغة الفعل ليس من الفصحى,ويمكن أن يكون التحريف من الاستقذار الظاهر من معناه الفصيح,فاشتقت العامة الفعل من هذا الاسم.
وأما الفعل في الفصحى بمعنى البصق فهو تفل يتفل تفلًا,والتُّفْل والتُّفَال: البُصاق والزَّبَد ونحوُهما.
والتَّفْل بالفم لا يكون إِلا ومعه شيء من الريق، فإِذا كان نفخاً بلا ريق فهو النَّفْث.


----------



## ابن سينا (7 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
لفظة (ست) للمرأة ويطلق على الجدة,هي ليست من العربية,وهي لحن كما قال صاحب القاموس المحيط,والصحيح هو سيدة للمرأة وجدة لأم الأم وأم الأب.
وقيل أن إطلاق ست على المرأة هو إطلاق مجازي أي يا ست(6) حهاتي.
وأما سيدي بمعنى جدي قد تقبل لغويا لما في معاني السيد من الرياسة والملك والحلم وذلك كونه كبير عائلته,إلا أني أرى أن هذا اللفظ لا يليق بالجد لأن من معاني السيد اللغوية :المسن من المعز,وليس المسن من الإنسان(إن أطلقت من هذا الباب).


----------



## ابن سينا (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
كثيرأ ما نسمع كلمة هذا كسيح أو مكسح...فما أصلها؟
كسيح هي من كسح يكسح كسحأ,وتعني لغة كنس يكنس كنساً.
يقال كسح البيت إذا كنسه من التراب وغيره,والمكسحة كالمكنسة.
ويقال لمن في يديه او رجليه ثقل(عاهة) كسيح وأكسح ومكسّح,وأكثر ما تقال للذي في رجليه ثقل,فيمشي جارًا قدميه وكأنه يكنس الأرض.
ويزاد في بنية الفعل ليصبح خماسياً,فيقال اكتسح بمعنى غار وأخذ مال غيره,فكأنه كنس ارضهم وأموالهم.
والكساحة هي الكناسة.


----------



## ابن سينا (3 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
لفطة "مشلط" نسمعها كثيرًا...ولكن ما معناها؟,ومن أين أتت,وهل هي لفطة عربية؟؟
يبدو أنها أشتقت من كلمة "شلط" العربية,ولكنها في العربية تعني "السكين" أو السهم الدقيق كما جاء في العباب الزاخر...
اللّيْث: أهلُ الجوْف يسموْنَ السّكينْ:الشلط, وقال في ترْكيب ش ل ح: الشّلْحاَءُ السيفُ بلُغة أهلِ الشّحرِ والشلطاءهي السّكينُ، وتبِعه ابن عبادٍ، وأنكرَ ذلك الأزْهري قال: والشلطة:السْهم الدقيقُ وجمعهاُ الشلط.
وعلى هذا فاللفظة على حالها هذه لامعنى لها في العربية...والظاهر أنها محرفة من الأصل :شلط,كأنها تعني الذي يحمل دوما السكين أو السهام الدقيقة...كمن يتأبط الشر.


----------



## enas_s_sh (18 يوليو 2012)

tnx u sir


----------



## غينيا (15 أكتوبر 2012)

يا جماعة احنا هندسة قلبنا تخصص عربي فجأة واااااال عنجد انا عندي عقدة من العربي وفوتاتة وطلعاتة العربي بحر اذا دخلتة بتغرق مستحيل تطلع منة سليم


----------



## مهاجر (6 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

الأخت غينيا 

نسأل الله أن يفك عقدتك من اللغة العربية.

وللمعلومية فإن هذا القسم يهتم بأمور التعريب ولهذا يكون هناك بعض المواضيع التي تهتم بالألفاظ وما شابه ذلك. 

ونحن في الحقيقة في غاية الشكر لمشرفنا ابن سينا على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمميز والفريد في مادته وطرحه.



غينيا قال:


> يا جماعة احنا هندسة قلبنا تخصص عربي فجأة واااااال عنجد انا عندي عقدة من العربي وفوتاتة وطلعاتة العربي بحر اذا دخلتة بتغرق مستحيل تطلع منة سليم


----------



## قيثارة العرب (25 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لكم


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (26 مارس 2013)

مشكور
بوركت جهودك


----------



## shand and (30 مارس 2013)

حلوة بجد


----------



## علي حسين (10 أكتوبر 2013)

للشيل :10:
وهذه االفظة نستخدمها بمعنى للرفع .. فمن اين اتت يا ترى ؟


----------



## م. أمة الرحمن (10 أكتوبر 2013)

شال يشيل =يحمل او يرفع .. نستخدما في لهجتنا العراقية كثيرا لكنها موجودة في القاموس واللغة العربية.


شالَتِ الناقَةُ بذَنَبِها شَوْلاً وشَوالاً،
وأشالَتْهُ: رَفَعَتْهُ فشالَ الذَّنَبُ نَفْسُه، لازِمٌ مُتَعَدٍّ.


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

